# Manchester Care Girls : Part 19



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

New home ladies 

      to all of you x​


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks Iccle One, Glad you are OK. Will have everything crossed about 100 times for you on Monday       

Just been for coffee with a friend and she was asking me if we were going to try for number 2!!!! Absolutely dying to tell her but said 'we'll probably try next year!!!'   

That's the really sad thing about suffering sub or infertility when you get your BFP whilst we should be shouting for joy we turn into worrying wrecks instead!!

Leila, feeling any better today? Where about's do you live in Cheshire? If you fancy meeting for a coffee and moral support I'm only in Macclesfield- I'm sure Yvonne would join us too!

xx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey, I'm a lady of leisure now so can always manage coffee (and cake   ) xx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Are you going to use Care for an early scan Sam? I was thinking about it and you must only be a week or 2 behind me.

I've been feeling as sick as a dog again today - all good signs I know but still not pleasant


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Yep, having my scan at CARE on Christmas Eve. I think I will be 5 weeks on Tuesday so yes just 2 weeks behind you  

Sickness is awful but just lok at it as a neccessary evil   At least you know everything is OK


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Just marking my spot   

Sam - i'm so happy for you   gives us all hope   

Hi everyone else


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

hi ladies

thx sam  - im not so bad, have an appt with mr patel on the 5 th jan for the failed review of last ivf cycle, want to make sure all bases are covered before donor route looms its head.  Just had an iui with the meds from the ivf and test on christmas day.

seems to be a lucky board at the moment, might hang around for some of that  

have a lovely weekend 

sam


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

George, I've got a long way to go yet. But determined to stay positive 'Everything WILL be OK'   What are the next steps for you and DH with your adoption? 

SamJ good luck with IUI results and lots of      of a lovely Christmas pressie. Is your IUI with CARE? 

Hi everyone

xx


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

Hiya
No , decided against it with Care, theyve had enough money from us with 4 self f ivf cycles ,plus the travelling to Manchester is a nightmare from Preston.  We are on the list there though for donor, so will have to start thinking abt saving up again!

So just wait and see really what xmas day brings.

samJ


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Well good luck Sam, hopefully you won't need to save up


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Like George just marking my spot!

Hope everybody is okay.

Got my scan tomorrow at Tameside - really excited, nervous etc etc.

Lotsa xxxx

Dawnx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Good luck tomorrow dawn, keep us posted   x


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Good luck Dawn!

SamJ, sending positive vibes your way for OTD  

George, have you heard anymore from the SW?

Hi everyone else, hope you're all okay and having a good weekend.

Yvonne xx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

We saw a heartbeat!!!!!!!!!!  

So relieved, I didn't sleep well at all last night and I was too shocked to cry  

we go back on new Years Eve for our final scan to check for twins (unlikely) then we are discharged to the NHS.
I have an apointment at my doctors on Weds so I guess she'll be booking me in for the Midwife.

This is totally surreal.


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

I am over the moon for you     Massive congratulations- you deserve this so much


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Yay!!  So pleased for you iccle, that's bloody fantastic news!! xxxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Iccle - great news   

Little update from me - we should be on the training course for March... cant wait   

Hope everyone is well and getting in the festive spirit


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

George, great news   Really pleased for you.

Iccle one have you got a photo?


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Iccle, what fantastic news - I'm so pleased for you.

George, fantastic news that you are on your tranining course in March - it'll be here before we know it!

Sam, how you feeling?

Lalaby, how you doing?

Just a quick update from me, had my scan today and everything is blooming fantastic - its the right size, heartbeat going 10 to the dozen, saw an arm and leg too.  I'm 10 weeks and 3 days now so back on the 22nd Feb for my 20 week scan.

Lotsa xxxx

Dx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Dawn, how fantastic. You must be over the moon can't believe you are so far along already  

I'm feeling OK, no sickness or anything but don't think I got that last time until I was about 6-7 weeks... will be so glad when I get the thumbs up on Christmas Eve (positive thinking)

xx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

I have got 3 pic's!!! and a video   I'll upload one tomorrow - it's nearly bedtime for me  

Great news about your NHS scan Dawn

what training course are you on George?


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

A video!!! Wow they must be really upmarket at Notts. I never got a video from Mcr- maybe I'll ask for one this time   KNow the feeling I'll be in bed after Hugh Fearnly-Whittingstall has finished


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

no, I did the vid on my phone - I've got an 8mp camera on my phone  

Right I'm going to try and upload picture


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Good thinking! Can't wait to see the photo's x


----------



## MD (Feb 28, 2009)

Sam - i have read your news - that is amazing!!!!! *congratulations*          

Iccle and Dawn - Fab news about your scans  

Hi to George and Yvonne, hope you are both well.

MD xxxxxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

MD

Your daughter looks so beautiful, I can't imagine the pain of losing her    I know you'll never replace her, but I so hope that 2010 brings you great joy   

xx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

hi MD   yes, lets hope 2010 is 'the' year our dreams come true x x x


----------



## MD (Feb 28, 2009)

Sam - Thank you for being so kind!  I have been worried for a while now about posting a picture of her because i was not to sure how it would make other members feel. I am so proud of her and i want the whole world to see what a cutie she was but i would hate to make anyone feel uncomfortable.

George - Too right, we need lots and lots of PMA for 2010  

I have got my appointment with NHS regarding my tube removal on the 5th of Jan - Hopefully i will get my date for op  

Hope everyones OK.

xxxxx


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi Ladies

MD - its your profile piccy, and i would want the whole world so see it as well. Lovely picture and sending you  .

hope you are all looking forward to xmas - how did it get here so quick 

Had a wobble yesterday abt seeing mr Patel abt the review appt in the new year, but spoke to Christina who was lovely. Back there again in feb for 2nd counselling for donor list - which should be getting to the top by mid year.

Good luck for 2010 

SamJ


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm sure no-one would feel uncomfortable MD just sad for your loss    I'm not surprised you are proud of her she looks gorgeous  
Good luck for your appointment on 5th jan. Is there any chance the HSG could've unblocked your tube?

SamJ I just love Mr P, he is soo sweet- I'm sure you'll be fine  

Hi ebveryone 

xx


----------



## Donnie Darko (Dec 4, 2009)

I`m sorry to crash, but I just had to say MD your daughter looks beautiful. I am so sorry for your terrible loss-you sound incredibly strong and positive, and I hope you get everything you wish for in 2010


----------



## MD (Feb 28, 2009)

Thank you Donnie, thats really nice  

Sam - i had a HSG in Feb but to be honest Mr. Atkinson said my tube is in very bad shape. Are you doing anything at the weekend for your Bday?

SamJ - Thank you  . How quick has 2009 gone!? It is scary! Sending you lots of   for 2010

Nearly the weekend yeah  

MD x


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

I just wanted to wish all you lovely ladies a very Merry Xmas and a wonderful 2010.

Sam - I'll be thinking of you on Xmas Eve! 

Thank you for all your support over the last year, you are all wonderful.

Dawn x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Ahh thanks Dawn. How are you?

Started feeling quite sick so praying that is a good sign and all is well tomorrow. I'll keep you posted. merry Christmas and happy New Year to you too...

Hope everyone else is well.

Not heard from Sarah or BE for a while, I hope you are both OK and hanging in there.

xxx


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Sam, I don't feel as bad as I did, but I do still feel sicky in an evening although not as bad as I have done.

Keep me posted about tomorrow.

Dawn x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hey girls

Just wanted to pop on and say Merry Christmas to you all. 

Samper, Dawn, Yvonne and Iccle - Have a fabulous Christmas girls and what wonderful Christmas presents you're all carrying, the most precious of all     

Samper - I haven't been on for ages as things have been a bit difficult recently but when i popped on this morning I couldn't believe your news. That's absolutely amazing and I am so happy for you. You must still be in shock. Love to you, Tilly and Nick, have a wonderful Christmas.Oh and Happy belated Birthday, what date is yours mine was the 13th xxxx

Pinky - Hope you are ok and things are going well with the adoption process xx

Bright Eyes   

Love Sarah xxxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks for the text Sarah, happy belated birthday to you too, mine was 17th   I'm sure 2010 will be your year   

Well all looked good, perfect size and a nice clear heart beat. I do also have what look like a cyst in the muscle surrounding my uterus so I'm back again on NYE so they can just double check it isn't an eptopic or other failing pregnancy. Mr Lowe and Maxine both assured me it was nothing to worry about and Maxine also checked some of my old scans and found an old one from Aug 2007 showing the same 'blob' so she just thinks it's a re-occuring cyst, but they want to be on the safe side.

Anyway happy Christmas to everyone I hope you all have a fab day and Santa brings lots of lovely pressies.

xxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

Just popped on to say merry christmas to everyone and I hope all your dreams and wishes for 2010 come true  

Sam, that's great news, so pleased the scan went well, the best present ever    Try not to worry about the cyst, I think lots of non-IVF people have them and never know they're there, it's only because we learn so much about our bodies through the process that we become aware of these things.

Lots of love and kisses to all,
Yvonne, Luke and pink bump xxxxx


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

Hiya

Sam - Glad everything went well at the scan today.

have a lovely christmas ladies


sam


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Oh great news Sam   - so pleased for you!

I wouldn't be too bothered about the suspected cyst either especially if it has been seen before.

Merry Crimble everyone - I will post that pic of my scan as soon as I can work enough gumption to get the cable for my phone out of the spare room  

I am now waking between 3 and 5am with morning sickness   it keeps me awake til I have to get up for work (8am) then wears off till mid morning and then back again at tea-time. I can't wait for that to stop, so not fun! I did manage to go back to sleep til 10 am today though - bliss!!

Well I am well stuffed after dinner, Baklava and trifle today. I need a bit of a lie down.


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Ladies - hope everyone had a lovely xmas  

Sam - what great scan news, the perfect present   

Yvonne - oohhh a pink one, lovely   

Big hello to Sarah, Iccle, SamJ, Dawn, MD and DD and everyone else


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Iccle One, my nausea is exactly the same, i'm awake between 3-5 am and then puking violently as soon as I get up. It gets worse when i have to stand up to go to the loo or do my Utragestan   But all worth it...

Yep fab Christmas present George, I am extremely lucky and don't let me forget it!

hi everyone, hope you are having a great festive break..

x


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Sam, will be thinking of you tomorrow. 

Happy New Year Ladies,

Dawn x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks Dawn. How are you??

happy new Year to everyone      Here's to a fantastically happy and fertile 2010  

Hope everyone is OK

xxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Happy New Year everyone!!

Sam, good luck for tomorrow, I'm sure all will be fine with the cyst and on the plus side, you get to see your little munchkin again  

How's all the pg ladies feeling?  Hope you're all getting past the awful ms and exhaustion.  I'm getting battered from the inside constantly now.....  

Had my 28 midwife appt yesterday which really freaked me out, if we get the house finished by the end of Jan I wanted to have a home birth if I can get past 37 weeks and when I mentioned it, she said "well we'll discuss it IF we see you at your 34 week appt, lets see how you go first....I don't think she believes I'll make it that far    I know I've got a high chance of having another early one with Luke being early, plus my odds are increased because I only had him 9 months ago so nothing's gone back where it should but hearing it out loud from someone else had me bricking it!!  So was running round town yesterday afternoon because I haven't bought any clothes or anything for her yet, let alone stuff for me, and then madly packing a hospital bag just in case last night    I have been having a lot of very uncomfortable bordering on painful braxton hicks and pressure low down the last couple of weeks though, plus we're going away for a couple of nights next week which is exactly when Luke decided to put in an appearance    Be just my luck the little madam takes after her brother....  

Well, the washing machine's just stopped so I'm off to bed now to get some sleep before Ady's snoring starts later on...  poor thing, after working ridiculous hours all this month with the xmas parties, he's got a wedding on today!!!  Feel quite sorry for him cos he's been working until 3/4 in the morning most nights in December and only had about 2 days off, it'll be 2/3am before he gets in tonight and then tomorrow he'll be lucky to be home before 4/5am.

Yvonne xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

One little 'blob' still growing nicely   Cyst is still there, no bigger but they want me back again next week to keep an eye on it. I have my first MW appointment next Thursday so will probably mention it to her too...

Yvonne, I have never been so sick in my life!! God knows how I am going to cope being back at work next week!!! Glad all is well with you. You never know the little lady may end up being late   

Happy New Year everyone!!

Iccle One, didn't you have your last CARE scan this week? Hope everything went well.

xxxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Glad things are still progressing nicely for you Sam

I feel sorry for your fella Yvonne, mine works late too sometimes but thankfully it's not regular.

I was at Care this morning for my second scan, I went to Manchester though because we didn't want to risk not getting over the Peaks, I was astounded at how much it had grown! I had a bit of a scare yesterday though as I had a show of blood (not clots just like red wee) it rapidly went though and was just brown coming out with the pessary. Nottingham said not to worry but to call them back if anything changed (which it hasn't) and everthing looked cool on the scan - we could even see the cord beating with the flow of blood as well as the heart! I saw the embryo twitching it's legs too but dh reckons it was wishful thinking  

My sickness hasn't been too bad over the last couple of days, although I had to have a banana at 4am the day before yesterday to stop feeling sick, I'd tried a glass of water about a half hour before which worked but not for long. The banana let me sleep til I had to get up for work!
Oh and I had to have an iced finger outside the supermarket today so that I could drive home cos I was feeling so ill


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Sam, I hope she's not flippin late    I am enormous already cos my stomach muscles were mush to start with after having Luke, if I go over I'll be the size of a baby elephant    According to midwife this one will just "drop" out of me    If only it were that simple  

Feel sorry for you both with the sickness, it's horrid and the one part of being pg I'm glad I'll never have to experience again!  Sam, are you able to work from home at all so you have the privacy of your own bathroom rather than making a mad run through the office to the loo's?  Iccle, at least you got outside the supermarket (this time   ), I remember several incidents walking round the supermarket with an open packet of shortbread fingers in my hands that I hadn't yet paid for  

Iccle, unfortunately it's a regular thing for us him getting in at 2/3am on the weekend when there's weddings etc.    There are positives though - without his promotion we wouldn't be able to afford for me to stay home with the babies until they start school as I was the main earner, plus the weekends are now stepson free so I only have to deal with his attitude occasionally in the week for a couple of hours after school (not that he's that interested in coming here anymore) and he's home more during the day in the week so I can still get to the hairdressers and stuff    Plus it means I get some "decent" sleep before he comes in and starts snoring  

Hope everyone else is okay?  Anyone doing anything exciting tonight?

Yvonne xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Happy New Year, everyone!!

Iccle One, what time was your scan, I was there at 10.00? Your scan sounds fantastic! I am so glad things are going well for you  

Yvonne, I would have to give work a reason for working from home and I absolutely DO NOT want to tell them. I have a possible promotion ahead but know that I won't get it if they find out. (They'll blame it on me being part-time) I hope you get to spend some time with DH now the festive period is over.

xx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Our scan was at 9:30 but we got there a bit early. Shame we missed you!


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Happy New Year to you all. 

Well it's snowing again here in Summerseat, I am hoping that it keeps up until Monday so that we can't get out of the village to work. I just ain't that lucky though!

How are my fave preggers ladies? Sorry to hear about the MS ladies. My best friend is nearly 13 weeks and she's suffered really badly, still bad MS is a good sign that the pregnancy is a strong and healthy one so every cloud and all that xxx

George - Happy New Year hun, where are you up to?? How many visits have you had and what's it like?

Bye for now

Sarah xxxx


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Happy New Year to you all.

Sam, great news about your scan.  

Iccle, great news too on your scan.  

Hi Sarah, Yvonne, Bright Eyes and George.

Quick update from me - still suffering from the sickness but its not as bad as it was - fortunately.  I'm 13 weeks and 1 day now so I'm hoping in a few weeks time I'll be feeling back to normal! 

Lotsa xxxxx

Dawn x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Dawn a huge congrats on reaching your second trimester   have you told all your friends and family now, I bet they were ecstatic for you  

Iccle one what a shame we missed each other  

Sarah, Happy new Year! It has snowed loads here as well, we went to Nick's Mum and dad's house in Tarporley and have had a horrendous journey home. It took us an hour and half to do the last 5 miles!!!! Hoping it stays until Monday but think that that is unlikely. 

xxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi Swinny nice to hear from you again  

I was wishing that I lived in Summerseat the other day for the very same reason!!!!!  
I only live a mile from work (it's at the bottom of Brandlesholme Road) and can't use the excuse of not being able to get in as I walk   - it would have to be really bad for me to be able to cry off.

I've spent most of the day asleep. I've not felt too well at all, went to get some shopping in and was really dizzy (TBH I was dizzy before we set off but thought I'd be ok) going round. I slept for an hour when we got back, I have gotten in to a routine of an afternoon nap while I've been off work though. Then when I woke up I ate 3 bags of crisps, a cake, one of those 'go ahead' packs and half a bunch of grapes and promptly went back to sleep. Then around 5pm woke up had some pasta and tomatoes for tea then back to sleep til about an hour ago.

I am feeling better now but it has been a very weird day for me.  

Oh, did I say that I have a mustache off the steroids? I tried plucking it the other night - worst pain ever!!! 

Another milestone Dawn   great news!


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Iccle One hope you are feeling better today.

Weirdly my violent vomiting has  petered off to mild nausea, so obviously now I'm panicking hoping there is nothing wrong. TBH though it started petering off before my scan and everything was fine then... fingers crossed!!


xxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Just checking in - I have another blood test tomorrow in Notts, at least it's only £500 this time  

I've felt really sick today, I'm gad I'm not in tomorrow actually and I have an early finish on Weds as I have my first midwife apointment at the doctors!


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

£500!! OMG. It's money well spent though


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Tell me about it! It was just shy of £900 last time and dh was pleasantly surprised today as he was expecting the same again (he'd forgotten that I'd told him it was less today   )

We managed the journey ok, although it did take a lot longer than usual, just gotta wait for the results now.


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

What's the test for Iccle One? Hope you aren't waiting too long...


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Oops!! Sorry missed that out didn't I ??!! 

It was a repeat Natural Killer Cell assay to see how my Intralipid inufsion last week has affected me - my last one had brought my levels down but still not enough, I need to talk to George about it actually when he calls with these results as I have no idea how long we'll need to keep doing the blood test and drips. I had got it in to my head that when I hit 3 mths I'd be ok but I haven't heard anything definite about it from anyone.

We were in and out within 15 minutes, we were 15 mins late which wasn't to bad to say that the M62 was pretty ropey this morning.

I've had a nausea free day today on the plus side   I don't think it has passed yet (although my fingers are firmly crossed!) but I'm enjoying a taste of things to come  

How've you been?


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm OK thanks, sickness off and on so probably a bit like you. The first trimester is the worse bit of the whole pregnancy, you feel rough and can't tell anyone  

Oh I do hope that you can stop the bloods and drips at 3 months, do you have to pay for them everytime? Fingers crossed your levels are down to where they need to be x

How is everyone else??


xxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Woo hoo!! Third consecutive day of no sickness  
I feel great - I am so surprised at how debilitating daily sickness can be!

On the down side I couldn't make it to the gp for my midwife appointment as dh couldn't get the car off the close, but I've rescheduled for next week and I also got a call off the booking team at the Bolton Royal hospital for an appointment for the antenatal clinic - I think I'm seeing a consultant first, I go on the 2nd Feb and I think I'll be 14 weeks to the day then so we'll have to see how they date me  

Hope everyone else is doing ok too


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

Iccle, it's lovely to hear you're doing so well    The sickness is a bugger - know exactly what you mean about having a "normal" few days!!  Like Sam says, those first weeks are horrid, as well as the sickness you feel rough and exhausted and just want to sleep (well I did with Luke anyway   )

Sam, hope your sickness has stayed away too  

Dawn, how are you doing chick?

George, hope things are doing well with social services and moving along?

Well, we went to Stratford Upon Avon for a few days on Monday, weren't meant to be coming back until today but the weather being so bad down there we cut it short and left the hotel yesterday lunchtime to make sure we could get back okay    Was our first break away with just Luke and no SS and with this one being due soon will probably be the only break we get with just Luke.....oh well!

Hope everyone else okay.

Yvonne xx


----------



## MD (Feb 28, 2009)

Happy New Year Ladies!!!!!!

Sam great news about your scan's. Hope your not feeling too sick! 

Iccle - i cant believe you are 10 weeks already that seems to have past quickly! Well it probably doesnt seem that way to you....Hope sickness stays away.

Yvonne i love Stratford upon Avon its a beautiful place isn't it. Me and DH went at the start of Dec and had a lovely meal on a barge. Sorry your break was cut short, this darn snow is causing loads of problems.

I was supposed to have my appointment on the 5th to get a date for removing my tube but my appointment was cancelled due to the snow - i was so annoyed that i cried. Ha! My appointment has now been put back to Jan 26th. I am feeling so negative now, feel like I'm never going to get pg. I was positive before Christmas, I'm sure my PMA will be back soon.

George, Dawn, everyone else  

MD x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

MD you poor thing   this bloody weather

Iccle One, no way I have my dating scan (1st NHS scan) on 2nd and then my booking appointment on 5th. Just saw bubs again he is a real wriggler, measuring 8 weeks and 5 ( don't know why but I'm convinced it's a boy   )   I had my 1st mw appointmnet yesterday but all they do is get you on the system so always and anti-climax. I can can have my antenatal appointments at the local children's centre rather than the GP's so that's handy as well.

Yvonne, what a pain that you had to cut your trip short   have you got everything ready now? What buggy have you bought?

Hi everyone else

xxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

I just got my paperwork through for the hospital sam and I'll be having a scan then too (although it did say that if I had a scan previos to this for any reason they may not do it) - I'll be nearly 14 weeks by then! It's all going so fast already  

So yes MD is seems pretty fast to me too - me and dh were saying last night how quickly it's passing


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hey girls

Hope you are all ok. Good news for all our preggers ladies with scans and such. How exciting  

George & Bright Eyes  

Iccle - When I saw Dr Gorgy in London, he said that I would need IVIG possibly up to 20 weeks depending on NK levels. Intralipids had no bl**dy effect on my NK assay....bl**dy typical hey!! I would need the most expensive treatment wouldn't I!! Has George at Notts indicated how long he thinks you'll need it for?? Fingers crossed your levels come down soon and you won't need it up to 20 weeks.

Sam - Wouldn't it be lovely for you to be having a boy? Will you find out at your 20 week scan??

Yvonne - Stratford is gorgeous isn't it! Not long now kiddo xx How is SS about his new brother and soon to be little sis?? xx

Well ladies 2010 new year, new treatment, new found PMA!!! I booked my 1st leg of LIT treatment in Athens for March 23rd. What a nightmare getting there is though!! No direct flights from any of the Northern airports to Athens, so I've got to fly down to Heathrow on the Monday night, stay in a hotel at Heathrow ready to fly out to Athens on the 8am BA flight. I will have treatment that afternoon and then stay in Athens on the Tueday night and fly back directly to Manchester on the Wednesday afternoon. Got to do that round trip twice, so off again on the 20th of April.
I am also arranging the dual cycle for May in Northern Cyprus at the Jinemed/Dogus clinic.
I costed it all yesterday and with the two lots of IVIG, the trips to Athens and my dual cycle it'll be £10,500....ouch!!! That's not including 3 weeks stay in Cyprus. Oh well it'll all be worth it when i get my triplets lol!!!!

Hope everybody is safe and warm.

Love and big hugs to you all

Sarah xxxxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Sarah, good for you. Go Girl!!!!        Keep positive and those triplets will be with you in time for Christmas  

Is it cheaper to do your LIT in Athens??

I'll be happy with either flavour, pink or blue
xxxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Swinny my dh was actually very profund when we found out I was pregnant and I said I still didn't want to get excited - he said "You have the rest of your life to be miserable, enjoy every minute while you can"

I have to remind myself of that every day but it works!!

If it is up to 20 weeks then it will only be another 3 infusions at the most but that will be nearly £3000   I hope this blood test is ok  

Depending on what George says when I get my results back I was already planning on clarifying things with him - Ooh ooh speaking of which! Manchester are currently running a trial on immune therapy!!!!!!!!
I have 3 frosties at Manchester that I thought we would never get the chance to use - but if we can go to there instead of Nottingham I might just be able to swing it


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Morning ladies

Iccle -OOOhhh an immune trial. Do you know any more details about that?? With regards to your frosties, is there nothing that they could do to combine treatment between Notts and Manchester? It seems unfair that just because Manchester aren't fully functional on the immunes yet that you wouldn't be able to use your frosties.

Sam - Unfortunately they don't do the Donor LIT treatment here in the UK so Athens is a neccessity. I am looking forward to moving forward now


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Morning all,

Sarah, glad you have reached a decision on where to go next, sounds like you've got lots of PMA for this tx    I so hope it works for you.  SS is his usual pain in the you know what.  He doesn't have any interest in Luke unless it's in front of other people so he becomes the centre of attention as in "ooo look what a good big brother you are".  Usually he just ignores him which really annoys me when Luke is smiling and chattering to him and he just blanks him.  He's been a complete brat the last couple of months (well, worse than usual   ).  Ady lost it with him big time last week - he vanished off upstairs to his room and started texting his mum saying he wanted to come home and telling a load of lies (after we'd had a day out and he'd had loads of money spent on him etc. etc.) so then we had her on the phone kicking off    I've told him now that if he carries on like this he won't be coming to the house to see us, his dad will be picking him up and taking him for tea somewhere then straight back to his mums, I'm just sick of it now, I've put up with it for 9 years and I don't want my kids copying his behaviour which is going to start happening with Luke before long.

Iccle, fingers crossed you don't have to have many more infusions.  Don't let the hospital fob you off about your scans - if the norm in your PCT is a dating scan and anomaly scan on the NHS, they can't take into account any private scans you've paid for so make sure you stay firm with them.

MD,   I don't blame you for crying, anyone would.  Fingers crossed your next appt goes ahead as planned so you can get cracking with tx.  

Sam, more or less got everything I need now apart from a couple of little bits, my hospital bag is ready to go by the front door just in case    We've bought the iCandy Peach with the Peach Blossom convertor kit.  Cost £1k with everything all in but it's soooo worth it compared to all the other doubles out there.  I'm using it as a single at the mo for Luke and it's fab, can't find a single fault with it.  It's as light and virtually the same size as a single pram but sturdy at the same time and really easy to put together - the carrycots/buggy seats/car seats just clip on and off the chassis and the chassis folds in half so doesn't take that much space in the boot of the car either.  Even Ady loves this pram (once he'd got over the shock of the cost   )  But then if you think our old one cost £600 it's not actually that bad I suppose.

Dawn, hope the sickness is still easing off for you hun  

George  

Got the builders back in from a week on Monday, joy!!  New central heating system w/c 18th then the following week, outside rendering being re-done, fireplace in the dining room being opened up to release the damp that's trapped in the chimney where something's fallen down from where it's been blocked off, lounge, dining room and kitchen walls/ceilings being plastered and new kitchen being put in (although still have to buy the kitchen - I have a plan done by a friends hubby who will fit it for me but the builders can fit kitchens so getting a plan done by Howdens as well in case they come in a bit cheaper than Ikea/friends hubby).  After that it'll be re-plastering the walls/ceilings in the rest of the house and getting someone in to paint and put new internal doors/skirtings on and finishing the bathroom off that Ady started about 3 years ago then got bored of    Am going to start stripping wallpaper tomorrow with my new toy - a steam wallpaper stripper    Might as well do something useful while I've still got the energy and I'm stuck in with this bloody weather  

Hi to anyone I've missed.

Yvonne xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Wow Yvonne, sounds like your house s going to be amazing- I thought you were planning on moving? Did you win the competition to have it done up?

My friend is getting the iCandy Peach, her son is 2 days older than Tilly and number 2 is due mid feb. I think it is only up to 3 though so won't be much use for me- I'm going to look at Kids Echange in Wilmslow and Kids Again in Bollington nearer the time to see if I get lucky and can find a 2nd hand Phil and Teds otherwise I might just try and get one of those clip on boards for Tilly to stand on for her original buggy. We already have 3 so I am really loathe to buy another one. I know with Luke so young you have no choice, the iCandy is really cool!!

Sarah, what a pain that you have to go all the way to Athens!! It will all be worth it though!!  Will you have to keep flying over there when you get your BFP?? I bet you are excited  

Iccle One, good luck with the blood test and like Yvonne says don't be fobbed off by the NHS, why should you miss out on something you are entitled to??

I'm having a really sick/pukey  weekend? Fortunately the weather is so rubbish I haven't had to got out anywhere.

Hi everyone else

xxx


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Hope everybody is okay and coping with this damn snow!  I couldn't make it to work last Tuesday and Wednesday so had a few duvet days which was lovely!  I live on the Saddleworh border and the snow has been horrendous and it still is.  Roll on Spring!

Sarah - Lovely to hear from you and I am so pleased that you have a new found PMA - I have a feeling that 2010 will be your year.

Sam - How you feeling?  When is your next scan?

Iccle - Still feeling sickness free?  I hope so.  How was the blood test?

Yvonne - Giosh, sounds like you are gutting your house - hope you're not doing too much!  Any twinges yet?

MD - I don't blame you for crying - I would too.  Jan 26th will be here before you know it!

Bright Eyes and George  -  

Not feeling too bad now - still not 100% in an afternoon but feeling better with each day.  I'm at the midwife on 26th Jan as I'll be 16 weeks and 4 days then so we'll get to hear the baby's heartbeat which I am so excited about.  It seems to be going very quickly now - I'm on count down at work too! 

Lotsa xxx

Dawnx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hiya,

Sam, have a look at ebay for second hand P&T's, you can get a real bargain where people have bought them then hardly used them because of the age gap between the 2 kids so they switch to a lightweight Maclaren or something.  Not sure about the age on the iCandy, I don't think it's as low as 3 though.....  We are moving house but whereas 2 years ago we would have made money on it as it is, with house prices the way they have been we would only just be able to pay the mortgage off which would put us back to square one on the property ladder whereas if we spend £10-12k now, we should be left over between £15-20k (according to the building surveyor we paid to do a report anyhow!  Here's hoping his figures were correct!)  The plan is to have the work finished just before my due date and on the market.  My main concern is getting all of downstairs finished ASAP so if I do make it past 37 weeks, I can have a home birth this time fingers crossed.  The plastering upstairs can wait until afterwards if needs be.

Dawn, having lots of twinges now and really strong painful braxton hicks and generally feeling very uncomfortable and icky, back to not sleeping very well and feeling crap so think I have come well and truly out of the "blooming" second trimester    

Can't believe how far gone everyone is already!  Where's the time going?!

Hope everyone's okay xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi 

Dawn, glad is all is well with you, can't believe you are so far along already   My next scan is on 2nd Feb I'll be 12 and 1.

Yvonne, I will look on eBay for a Phil and Teds- I looked at an iCandy Peach a few days ago and TBH Tilly looked like she would be too big now- she takes after her Daddy and is very tall! so the P&T is a much better option for me. 

Your house will be fab, I think things are picking up price wise anyway but sounds like a good move..

hope everyone else is OK

xx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi everyone

Swinny - I'm afraid I don't know anything more than the fact that they they are doing a trial -oh, except that it's under Mr Patel (he's lovely  ). Not being able to use my frosties was more to do with the fact that I didn't think that we could work a treatment in that is so far away with a little one (my mum lives in Devon and dh's mum is already spoken for with his niece - don't ask! so we have to fend for ourselves on the childcare front)

I am still sickness free Dawn apart from occasionally in the early hours of the morning if I get particularly hungry - I'm finding it scarier by the day though becuse now I'm worrying that it's because something has gone wrong!! I was expecting the sickness to last til at least 12 weeks, and whilst I know I have got off pretty lightly, when you have sickness you know that the pregnancy is progressing. I'm seriously considering going to the EPU and getting checked out - but then I don't want to get neurotic, I only have 3 weeks til my ante-natal.   oh I don't know - 3 weeks is ages!!!!

Not had my blood test results back yet but I'm expecting them any day.

You'lll have to post some pic's of the house when it's finished Yvonne - sounds like it's going to be lovely


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Just a quick update - 

I got my blood test results today from George I'm within the normal range now for NK activity at 12 (the cut off is 15)  

I don't need any more infusions and I don't need anymore checks - I'll be ok (on that front) for the rest of the pregnancy now!

George also said if we don't visit with the baby we're dead   - I said the we had already planned to  
I didn't say that we have also planned to give it a middle name of George - we'll save that for the day. It would be great to get a pic of him holding our baby


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Oh iccle One how sweet   You've brought a tear to my eye (not hard these days) George would be so proud if you used his name   Tilly had such a fuss made of her at CARE, they all knew her name and all said hello to her  

I'm so pleased about your blood test, you must be so chuffed. Don't worry about not feeling sick apparently HCG peaks at 9 weeks so you are probably just over the worst  

xxx


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Iccle, what amazing news, I am so pleased for you.


Dawn x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hey ladies

Just popping in to say hello  

Iccle - That is amazing news. You can relax now and fully enjoy your pregnancy   I spoke to Rachel at Care and she said that Care Manchester are doing all of the immunes now. They have agreed to scan and do my E2 bloods for the first week to 10 days of my cycle before I fly off to Cyprus. Timing is so crucial as I need to IVIG's with the last being 7-10 days before ET so I will have to do most of my stimms in this country and go over to Cyprus as late as poss to give it, its best chance of working. My head is   with trying to figure out my cycle dates and when i'll need to go to Cyprus.

Well i had to go back down to London again yesterday for the last of my immune tests and this was possibly the worst of em all. Had to have an intrauterine biopsy to check for NK cells in the uterus. Ouch, bl**dy ouch ouch is all I can say. I thought i was going to go through the roof, i'm lay with my legs akimbo in the stirrups and when he took the biopsy i nearly involuntarily booted him in the head it hurt that much. Hopefully that test will come back ok, if not i'll have to add Humira into the long list of treatments that i'll have to have prior to my IVF cycle.

Dawn - Hope you are right my lovely   Glad to hear that everything is going well with you chick. Bet you can't wait to hear the heartbeat...how exciting!!

Hello Sam, Yvonne, George and BE xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

OMG Sarah, sounds absolutely horrendous- you poor thing. I'll have everything crossed that your test come back OK

xxx


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Sarah - ouch ouch ouch.  I hope that the test results come back okay hun.  

Dawn x


----------



## MD (Feb 28, 2009)

Iccle - Great news about your NK activity    

Sarah - Ouch that immune test sound painful. I hope the results are OK  

Hello to everyone, hope everyone is doing OK.

MD x


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Piggin hell Swinny!!!!! I had a cervical biopsy once and I thought that was bad! 

You are brave 

I've another sleepy day today - one of the cats had me up from 6:30am *again*, it's really getting annoying now. Anyhow I got in the bath this afternoon and fell asleep in it then got out and slept on the couch for a couple of hours too


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls some of you will remember me 

I just thought I would pop on and see how the old faces are doing and I see we have some BFP's!!! Huge congrats girls.  Have I missed anything else?

I hope everyone is doing well.  Its one year on since my hubbie left and I am doing really well. Still have my low days, especially over xmas/new year which was the first anniversary of him leaving and the m/c but on the whole im doing well. Have started dating a new man who is just lovely and perfect for me really kind etc. I explained early on about my IF issues and he is still with me so thats good!! We are hoping to buy a doggie later this year if all is still going well so that will do us      

big hugs to you all   xxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi Flower!!!  
Lovely to hear from you again - I've been thinking about you over the last few weeks wondering how you are doing, it's nice to hear you have a new man too.


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Flower great to hear you are doing to well, I'm so glad things out have worked out for you so well   and never say never to being a Mummy, who knows what the future holds for any of us.

Keep us posted, it's lovely hearing from you

Hope everyone else is OK.

xx


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi there. Been awol for lots of reasons !
Had lots of probs with my eyes in August that have not totally resolved but I think as good as it will get. At least I can see with 2 eyes open as they compensate. Had to out everything else on hold and it sort of put lots of things into perspective. I have to make appoint to go back this month to have everything reassessed. This was all at the same time as the fil had a heart attack but he fine now.
Then we went to Perth for 5 weeks. I loved the place and the way of life and the heat. We had some adventires including a break down 100k from anywhere in 46 of heat! Can't call it a holiday as we were so busy seeing things and we stayed with  DH family for 3 weeks and I found that stressful.. being in someones house and someone elses routine. It was not helped by them having a 2 and 4 yr old who were total delinquents. I was embarressed by them most of the time when we were out as they just did not do as they were told at all! Tantrums all the time and I think their Mum's idea of being good mum was not to have to be the bad guy and tell them off! 
Back to work now and more stress as they have deleted my job in a restructure. Not sure what is going on and 130 staff made redundant on Friday.
Not sure when to do FET and for us this will be it and so in some way there is not a rush.  We were giong to start this month but with all at work it is so stressful I think I miht leave it...Reading all about those who have been on the IVg infusions I might ask abnout it as it is the only things that we have never tried and with all the good embies we had, something is amiss!I had brought DH around to DE before we went and we even got to seak to Care about it . But the kids on holiday put him off. They were such hard work he said that at 48 he could not do it fulltime. If this FET works that so beit but he was not going to go through anything else any more. He is adamanet about that. He says he wants his life back and to enjoy what we have. As this will be " last chance saloon sort of putting it off too!  I can't quite come to terms with that.
anyway I will keep you posted.
There are so many good luck sttories this thread and some real miracles! So pleased for all of you.
Love to for Swinny, George and flowepot as we keep going on this journey!  
Bright eyes


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Flowerpot - hello, its great to hear from you and I am so glad that you have a new man in your life.  I can definitely recommend getting a doggy - we have one and we got him in September and its the best thing we ever did - even though he wants walking at 6.30am every morning! 

Bright Eyes - hello and again, its lovely to hear from you.  I think you are doing the right thing in delaying FET until things at work calm down - the last thing you need it extra pressure and stress.  I'll be keeping everything crossed for you anyway. 

Sam - How you feeling?

Hi to Sarah, Yvonne, MD.

Dawn x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks girls and Sam and Iccle i am so glad to see your BFP's !!

You may remember KerryB from here? she has Bobbie via IVF? She got pregnant naturally and had a little boy last night 
xxx


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Some of you veterans may remember me - I had our gorgeous little girl Megan 26th Feb 08 from our first attempt at IVF with the lovely Mr Atkinson. Great to hear about the BFPs Samper, Iccle One etc...especially a couple of shock natural ones too - amazing!

Last time round we had done the NHS route and had a nightmare time at Liverpool Women's -  did tests & several IUIs there and they were just hopeless on a number of fronts.  When it came down to going for IVF I managed to get the Primary Care Trust to fund us to go to CARE...so glad we did. Mr Patel did my initial consult and first scan and found endometriosis that Liverpool had missed. Then Mr A did my procedures and voila...Miss Megan Kate is now nearly 2!

Have been agonising for some time whether to go for another (we have 4 frosties) as I am 42 and suffered a severe prolapsed disc in my back just after having Megan (tho had dream pregnancy and delivery). All I can do for my back at the moment is pain management. Only other solution is major surgery to put a new disc in which means no lifting etc for up to 3 months...not really feasible with an active toddler and family not terribly local.

Anyway, after much agonising we went to see Mr Patel on Monday to discuss the ins and outs of an FET. Would have to be medicated for me cos of my age, which means down regulating (didn't have to do that last time round)...sounds a bit grim with 5 weeks of injecting etc. Has anybody got experience of down reg and did you suffer badly with side effects?

Anybody hear from Angels - I did hop on ages ago and saw she got a BFP but not seen anything since?

Was so emotional going back to CARE - feels weird thinking we may be embarking back down that road again

Bye for now ladies
xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

+Hi Mother Hen

I do remember you, can't offer any help about medicated FET but good luck whatever you decide to do. My husband had keyhole surgery back in July for a prolapsed disc, he couldn't help with Tilly for about 8 weeks but is glad he had it done now  

Very sadly Em's little girl Daisy Mae was born sleeping at 20 weeks     She very occasionally pops on but we haven't heard from her for a while.

Hi Dawn, I'm fine really still a bit sick and tired but in the main OK. It's really not easy being pregnant with a toddler though!! 
Hope you are OK?

Flower, great news about Kerry- what has she called him?

BE, good to hear from you, I hope you get things sorted with the FET, keep us posted.

xxx


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Thanks for the update Samper.

So so very sorry to hear about Em's little one...she was such a support to me on this board when I was doing IVF and so positive. Life can be such a b..ch. 

Interesting to hear about your hubby. I am definitely leaning towards having an op at some point. Unfortunately for me, apparently they can't do keyhole so will be major abdominal surgery, move the bowel etc so it's a big deal. Am in lot of pain - mostly at night so disturbed sleep the norm for me long after Megan stopped waking in the night! 

That's the other dilemma re FET and going for another baby as if successful it will put back my ability to have op for another couple of years or so. But the thought of telling them to destroy those frosties doesn't bear thinking about so will probably have one go. Can't hang around tho given my age...just need to decide, move quickly and move on.

Have just been catching up on all my threads - and 2 hours has gone by! had forgotten how addictive this site becomes!!

Have good weekends all - it's our 5th wedding anniversary today so we're off to Manchester tomorrow - gonna see George Clooney film, a little shopping,  dinner at Restaurant Bar and Grill and overnight at the Radisson...ma and pa babysitting M bless them. Will be a rare chance to lie in and read Sunday papers in bed uninterrupted (for DH anyhow - damn back means I can't lie in!)

Take care

Mother Hen
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

nice to see you Mother Hen!  I dont come on here much now except to say hello and see how people are so it will probably be another 6 months!!!

Sam - no name yet will update when i know. she didnt make it to hospital ended up having him dramatically at home not sure why yet xx


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Thanks Flower

Was glad to catch up with your news too.  You have certainly had a rollercoaster since we last corresponded my love but you sound strong and I wish you all that's good from the bottom of my heart. Take care.

Great news re KerryB too. Hope all is well

xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Mother Hen which specialist have you seen? DH saw Mr Kappor at the Regency in Macclesfield he is a pioneer in disc replacement and specialist in keyhole surgery so may be worth a 2nd opinion, you may just be able to take your scans to him 

DH just had to have some of his disc removed so nothing as traumatic as yours he was out of hospital the day after surgery  but having the prolasped disc seriously hindered his life and love of cycling, swimming and running so well worth it. Sounds like yours is hindering your daily life. He was living off ibruprofen and diclofenac so not great for his swimmers either so his having the operation most definitely helped us get our BFP.

Such a dilemma for you with that and the FET, but like you say you can't let those embies perish, good luck.

Flower, keep us posted about Kerry.

Hope evryone else is Ok

xxx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Girls, 

hope you are all well. Congratulations on all your BFP's!.... how lovely  

We have just had our first consultation at Care, with MR Patel, he is such a lovely gentleman! We are now on the donor egg recipient waiting list....  . I know there will be a bit of a wait, but im really excited!

Mother hen, Samper, my DH also has a large prolapsed disc in his lower back, and is currently waiting for surgery, but they keep cancelling it, due to a bed crisis, hes not a happy bunny at the moment   You dont realise do you, just how it does hinder your life. Im glad to hear you DH surgery was a success, and you also got your BFP   


Karen x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks Karen and good luck with your treatment, I have Mr P to thank for my beautiful daughter so he will always be my hero!! You are seeing the best   he plays sitar music during your ET and even says a lttle prayer to send them on their way.

DH is fortunate to have private health care so he was very lucky to have his surgery only a week or 2 after giving the go ahead. The key thing is to make your DH has good physio after his surgery to aid his recovery.

xx


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Hi all

Samper - thanks for the info, will most definitely have a look at your DH's surgeon. I do have private health care thank God so I have got options and shouldn't have to wait if/when I get to that stage. Unfortunately am allergic to the Diclofenac as well so that don't help! 

Karen - you are definitely in good hands with CARE and Mr P. Good luck hun.

All for now

Mother Hen

xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks mother Hen  

Thanks Samper, how lovely Mr P, playing music and saying a little prayer for you  

I will take on board the advice about the physio, thankyou so much for that  

Matilda looks very beautiful, your so lucky    

You have made me feel really positive now    

Take care

Karen x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girls

Oh my goodness it's lovely to hear from you Bright Eyes and Flowerpot. 

BE - Before doing your FET i would seriously look into the whole immunes thing my lovely as my history is very similar to yours and Care are now offering the full immune testing which I had with Dr Gorgy in London. Although it's going to be a mental treatment cycle with all of the immune treatment (2 trips to Athens for LIT, Humira injections possibly and then 2 lots of IVIG before ET) I am   that these treatments will be the missing piece of the jigsaw puzzle.

Flower - Never say never babes xxx

Sam, Dawn, Iccle and Yvonne - How are my lovely cheggers ladies??

George - Where are we up to chick??

Hello Motherhen and Pinkbabe


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

Just a quick one to say hello while I can actually get near the PC.  My house is like a building site at the mo with the central heating men in, plasterers, builders and kitchen arriving tomorrow, everything is filthy    Trying to keep out of the way as much as poss but not that easy when Ady's ended up having to go in to work after all (wasn't any functions for this week and now they're fully booked) and with our house being so tiny I keep having to move things from room to room.  Am knackered!!

Hope everyone's okay.

Yvonne xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi everyone


Just a quickie to Iccle One, good luck tomorrow with your scan... What time is yours at? I'm having mine at 9.45- I'm looking forwards to it but nervous at the same time...

Hope evryone is OK

Yvonne, when is the big day due?
xx


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Sam and Iccle - thinking of you both for tomorrow.

Dawn x


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi everyone - been really tired over the las few days and not had a chance to get on.

Everything was fine at the scan today - such a relief!!! I can't get over how much bigger the baby is again.

I was also at the dentist this afternoon for the second part of my implant - I had to have my gum cut open and have stitches and stuff, very painful now and I can only have paracetemol  

Good news from the hospital though, because of my prior history (my three consecutive losses) I'm going to be more closely monitored than would normally happen. I get scanned at 16 and 18 weeks as well as 20 weeks, then again at 28, 32 and 36 weeks to check on growth! So back again on 16th Feb for my next scan. I'm hoping that we can get a better picture next time though as todays were pretty pants - they were very fuzzy - the fact that I asked and paid for 2 but got 4 should say how bad they were! I have to say that although the stills were bad the moving images were good with lots of leg twitching and arm movements   DH nearly cried  

Hope you have had equally good news Sam x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Iccle One, I'm so pleased for you   What great news about all the extra scans, that'll really keep your mind at rest. I got extra ones with Tilly so I may pay for a couple of private ones this time round 

All went well for me, a real little wriggler with very long legs   AND I'm measuring at 13 weeks so only a week behind you. My EDD is 10th August...

xxx

PS thanks dawn


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh wow iccle one and Sam, your scans sound amazing, you are both sooo lucky. It must be the most fantastic thing, to be able to  actually see your little ones on the screen, bet it still dosent even seem real...how lovely  

I wish you both all the very best    

Take care 

Karen x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hey ladies

Sam and Iccle fantastic news on the scans   

Dawn and Yvonne - how you two doing?  

George - hiya gorgeousness where are you up to?

Had my uNK cell biopsy result and it's all good, nothing to worry about so no need for Humira


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

That's great news Sarah, one less thing for you to worry about.

Thanks Karen, can't believe how lucky I am  

xx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Blimey you're all very quiet! You ok?


----------



## cornishpasty (Oct 7, 2008)

Sorry to but in but I was wondering if anyone would recommend anyone in particular at Care Manchester?  I am looking to see what they have to say following our three failed ICSIs (after having our DD).  We still haven't worked out whether our last go was the final try for a sibling but want to see what a different clinic have to say before moving forward.  

If anyone has any hints/tips/suggestions I'd be really, really grateful.


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Cornishpasty

I was with Mr Patel for all my treatment and think he is fab, he was overseeing the cycle I had planned for January, but was delighted when I rang in Dec and told the clinic I had got a natural BFP and organised a prescription for Utrogestan and a couple of private scans. I understand from a fried who recently tried to book to see Mr P that he also has the longest wating list...

That said they all seem excellent and I am just biased  

I understand that CARE Manchester can also do Immune testing and treatment now but not sure of your full history so not sure if that is relevant for you.

Also my friend just got her BFP (twins) on her fourth attempt after having her son in 2008 so it is a real numbers game...

Keep us posted

xx


----------



## Nelly123 (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi Cornishpasty,
Same for me - with Mr. Patel on immune treatment at Manchester as he specialises in implantation failure.
They do offer all the immune testing at Manchester too and I think they have started this at Care Sheffield recently.
Good Luck
Nelly xxx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Girls, 
gosh Mr Patel sounds like hes the man! we had our consultation with him a few months ago, to go onto the donor egg recipient waiting list. Does that mean he is our Consultant, and will he carry out our treatment?

He was just delightful Cornishpasty!   

Thanks Guys,

Karen x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Karen, I generally think Mr P like to see his patients cycles through so he will do your protocol etc.

Once you start your cycle it is very much a 'team' effort though. All the cons and nurses have a meeting every afternoon and review all the ongoing cycles so most of your contact will be with the nurses and sonographer (maxine is fab) during your treatment. They do the scans and bloods and will call you to feedback if you should make any changes to your drugs etc...

You really feel 'special' whilst you are being treated there I think that's what makes the 2ww so much worse- you have been the centre of attention for 2 weeks and then suddenly you are on your own just waiting for a result   

How is everyone

Yvonne and new arrivals yet?

xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh thanks for that Samper, it all sounds just what is needed! i will look forward to my treatment. Still got a bit of a wait yet though, but hey all good things come to those who wait!  

Hope your doing well  

Hello to everyone else too  

Take care 

Karen x


----------



## cornishpasty (Oct 7, 2008)

Many, many thanks for the feedback.  I was hoping to have scans etc at Bolton, so we'll have to ring them and see what the script is.  I am going to go to the GP and check my thyroid and see if they can do some other general health blood tests first.  

What kind of waiting lists have people had for Mr Patel?!?!  Wondering whether to get the ball rolling with contact before getting into a healthier lifestyle.  I am intrigued by the 'just delightful' description!!!

Thanks

x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

I think it's usually a 12-16 week wait for Mr P. If you are an existing patient or waiting for a review appointment you usually get to seem him sooner though.

He is lovely but won't beat around the bush, he'll tell it as he see's it. He is there to get you a baby not be sensitive to your feelings that's why i like him


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

PS. You can have your scans and bloods in Bolton they will just call them through to MCR for feedback. Also get your appointmnet booked ASAP- don't start going all rigid on restricting your diet and taking lots of vitamins you'll just get yourself worked up. Just eat healthy meals, moderate the booze, get DH on Wellman and yourself on WellWoman and get going. Mr P will do the rest for you


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Cornishpasty,


its seems funny calling you cornishpasty  , I agree with Samper, although i have only met him once up to now, Mr P listens well, appears to be very knowledgable, and is straight to the point. We had a litle chuckle with him when he asking about DH characteristics. He looked up at DH and asked him what colour was his hair, when he had some, and before what was left turned turned to 'viking blonde'!!     And about being straight to the point DH asked if the SSR was going to hurt, and MR P said YES, im afraid it does, you'l be going home with your tail between your legs!!!   

Hope this helps, basically what im trying to say is, he is a pleasant guy, AND will try his absolute best to get you your bundle of joy!


Karen x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hiya girls,

ive had some pre treatment blood results back, and im CMV positive! which is good isnt it?   Does this mean i will have a shorter wait for a donor? as more people are positive. Does it matter what DH result is? as he is still waiting on his. 

Take care,

Karen x


----------



## Clare R (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi ladies, 

Wondered if I could join you? I've just been referred to Care Manchester for my 1st cycle of IVF. Going to ba having my scans etc at Bolton as its nearer. Does anyone know if Bolton is the same as Manchester or are their results poorer? 

I'd also love any suggestions / advice for the cycle or going to Care.

Looking forward to getting to know you all
Clare xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Clare and welcome. Your protocol and actual treatment will be done at CARE mcr, it's only your monitoring that will be done at Bolton under the care of the consultants at Manchester so results aren't documented separately. Good luck with everything and keep posting  

Karen don't know anything about CMV so sorry can't help.

Hi everyone else

x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks anyway Samper, no probs  

Hello Clare lovely to meet you, ive only had first appointment with Care and nothing else since at present, so i cant help you much im afraid, but im sure we'l still have other stuff to chat about!  

Take care

Karen x


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi Girls - and welcome newbies  

It's been ages since I was on but between dental surgery (which I had to be awake for because of the pregnancy  ) and a bout of gastric I haven't much felt like socialising.

Cornishpasty - I absolutely agree about Mr Patel, he's a doll. The egg collection that he did for me was the only one that didn't hurt at all afterwards. He was also very sensitive when we miscarried, I couldn't have asked for more compassion from a consultant.

Hi Pinkbabe - I think that you are right about your CMV status and having a shorter wait although I know that you can say you are willing to take eggs from a CMV+ donor even if you are negative as I know someone that I chat to on the Care site did just that. I hope you don't have too long a wait  
I'm just trying to decide whether to send off to find out about my recipients results (there are 4 separate ladies) I know one got pregnant with twins. 

I had another scan today (the first of my 'reassurance' scans) everything is continuing well and it really is a load off my mind. I'm pretty sure the baby yawned and then twitched!!! It's jaw was in a line, then its arm came up to it's face and it looked like it's jaw went in to an 'o' shape and then it did a twitch! Very mad to see how much it has developed in the last two weeks


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hello Iccle one , thanks for your reply, heres hoping my wait isnt too long  

I think i would be intrigued to find out about the other ladies, especially as you were successful. I think what can be quite hard, is if 

you find out about the other ladies successes, if you had failed. I could imagine that would be hard. You are such a wonderful person, 

but then i bet you've already been told that, but im telling you again anyway.....thankyou for giving us girls a chance  

Love Karen xxx

p.s wow, how lucky was one of your recipients getting twins with your special gifts x
p.p.s your scan sounds amazing!!! x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya girls
sorry it took so long to come back about Kerry's bubs - she called him Harry 
she will pop on soon, she messaged to say she was having trouble getting on the FF site for some reason.
Take care girls i promise to pop on from time to time, good luck with all your pregnancies and best of luck to those still trying xxxxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I've been AWOL for a while, been having horrendous trouble with my back/sciatica where madam was breech, back-to-back and lay on a nerve so have hardly been able to move/walk etc. etc.  Thankfully she's now turned and although still painful, it's not as bad as it was!

Hope all the pg ladies and those in the middle of tx are doing well and welcome to all the new ladies.

Sorry it's such a flying visit, just wanted to let you know I hadn't fallen off the face of the earth  

Yvonne xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Yvonne, you poor thing   Not long to go when is EDD for you? Can't wait for news  

Hope is everyone, is very quiet recently.

Sarah not long for you now?

BE, did you decide what to do next with your frosties ?

Dawn how are you, have you had your 20 weeks scan yet?

Iccle One, great to hear everything is going well  

George, when do you start your training.

Karen any news?

Sorry if I have missed anyone, very scatty at the moment 

xx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Sam, EDD is 25th March - got a scan tomorrow just to double check she is the right way then I just need to hold on for another week so I can have this one at home    Am hoping she can hold off the extra 24 hours unlike my impatient lukey-bug


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Oooo a month today!! exciting   I'm sure she'll wait another week for you. Have you got a birthing pool for home?

I'm definitely a hospital girl myself, let someone else clear up the mess


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

hiya girls,

all bloods done now and been on waiting list for 2 months, but think i have along wait yet! but im sure my time will come, you all must be over the moon with your successes    

karen x


----------



## estrella (Nov 5, 2009)

Hello ladies...
We are currently trying to decide where to have our next treatment in manchester and was wondering what made you all choose care over one of the other manchester clinics. Your input would be greatly appreciated at this difficult time xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Estrella, it was an easy decision really, i think I only had 3 choices St. Mary's (had 13% success rate at the time), MFS ( I think had about 30%) and CARE which was at 38% and just generally seemed to have a better reputation. I also think it was a bit cheaper at the time.

Also CARE generally do short protocol which I also think is much better as it is shorter and involves no down regging.

If i had to make the decision again I would definitely make the same choice

Good luck

x


----------



## estrella (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi, thank you for your reply. Very helpful. I hadnt realised the percentages were so different. Anybody else with more input?
Best wishes xx


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Sam - How are you?  I had my 20 week scan last Monday - I'm now 21 weeks and 1 day and its flying by!!!  Everything fine with baby, we have decided that we don't want to find out the sex of it, we want a surprise.  Feeling so much better now, no sickness but still extremely tired.  What date do you have your 20 week scan?

Sarah - Hows you hun - not long now eh!

Yvonne - Here's hoping you can have a home birth - I have opted to have baby in hospital but want a water birth ideally!

Iccle - Great to hear that everything is okay with you.

Hi to all, hope you all have a lovely weekend,

Dawn x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Dawn, lovely to hear from you wow 21 weeks already and well done you for not finding out the sex  I don't have the same patience  . I can't wait to find out my 20 week scan is on 24th march so   everything is OK...

xx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hey girlies

Just popping on to say hi. 

Sam & Dawn - Yeah on count down now, 1st lot of treatment in just over 3 weeks. Glad to hear that you're both doing well. Dawn you must be due about a week after my best friend Helen, she wants me to be her birthing partner but not sure if it'll be good timing for me as it's July so that'll mean that i am either elated and pregnant or that we've come to the end of the road. Anyhow it'll all work out i'm sure.

Yvonne - A home birth hey? My SIL had our last niece at home and it was a lovely experience for her xxx

Flower, Iccle & George  
Hello to all the newbies


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Sarah       you'll be elated and pregnant  xxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Sam    you are a sweetheart


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Estrella, 

we also chose Manchester Care due to the increased success rates  

Hello to everyone else too, hope you are all well  

Karen x


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Sarah, I'm with Sam - I'll be      you'll be elated and pregnant.

Dx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Girls

Dawn - Half way there now my lovely, bet your bump is coming along nicely now xxxx

Well there's been loads of successes over on the Jinemed Thread - In the past two weeks 4 out of 5 girls have got their BFP's so I am happy that I am off over there soon to get cracking on those quads  

Yvonne - How you doing chickpea??

Sam - Is it flying along or taking it's time?

How's Iccle One??

Love and hugs to you all
Sarah xxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

Just to let you know that Isabella Rose was born at 1:15pm yesterday following a 3hr 20 minute labour (ouch and very intense!), 3 weeks and 2 days early weighing 5lb 15oz.  Got home from hospital this afternoon, we're both fine but Luke is sooooo not impressed by his baby sister  

Yvonne xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Huge congrats Yvonne           You must be over the moon, wow and a very short labour   Maybe you can have the home birth next time  

Well done you.

xxx


Sarah, so excited for you- you HAVE to keep us posted. Surprisingly time is flying. I've booked myself in for a private scan on Tuesday to find out the sex.... I really do have no patience   I also want to check everything is OK as well, teh scan is bit more detailed than the standard NHS one so I thought it was worth paying for  

Hi everyone else

xx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

congratulations Yvonne, lots of love and luck  

Karen x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

[fly]Welcome to the world Isabell Rose[/fly]

Well done Yvonne that's lovely news! Glad you are both ok and back at home  

Sam - OOOhhhhh can't wait to know what flavour our new baby is going to be


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Yvonne -       massive congratulations to you and your family (i'm sure Luke will come round   )

Hi everyone else, i am lurking, but just not posting much lately   but we started the prep course last week and its going really well, DH is even enjoying it!!


----------



## MD (Feb 28, 2009)

Yvonne Massive congratulations on the birth of Isabella Rose       

Has any body heard about Asda selling IVF drugs. It was in The Metro News this week. They have apparently started an IVF price war by claiming that they will be selling fertility drugs at cost price!!!

I go for my op on Tuesday Eeeekk!! 

Sam good luck for your scan on Tue.

George fab news that you have started your prep course.

Sarah sending you lots of     for your treatment

Hope everyones well

XXXXXXXX


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Yvonne, massive congratulations on the birth of Isabella Rose - what a short labour too!  Just hoping that mine will be that short!!!

MD, hope all goes well with your operation on Tuesday.

Sam, can't wait to hear what flavour you're having this time!!!  I am going for a 4d scan at the end of April and DH is pestering me now that he wants to know......I still want a surprise.

Sarah, great news on all the BFP's - keep us updated.

George - great to hear that everything is going well for you.

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend, and hi to all, 

Dawn x


----------



## zobo83 (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello Ladies,

Im new to this thread and was wonering if you could give me some info on care in manchester? 

We previously had ICSI in Mabella at Ceram where we were blessed with a DSwho is now 2.
Im now becoming very broody again and feel it is time to try again for a little brother or sister or both for our DS.

I would be very greatful for reply's  

zobo x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Zobo

What would you like to know?

I can certainly recommend them as I now have a beautiful daughter as a result of treatment there!!!

Sam
x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Tilly is having a sister!!!. I definitely recommend paying for a private anomoly scan- the sonographer spent ages showing me everything and switched it to 4D as well, I came home with a video and about 10 pictures  It was fantastic xx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Great news Sam!!!!! where and how much? DH says he wants to get a 4d scan done in a few weeks so I'm trying to get a few prices together so that we have an idea what is reasonable

We have our NHS anomaly scan tomorrow lunchtime.

I would also not hesitate in recommending Care Manchester - they are lovely and have very good live birth rate

Congrats on the safe arrival of Isabell Yvonne, shame you didn't get the home birth but at least your labour was quick


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Iccle One I had it with a company called UltraSound Now at A6 in Stockport it was £95 so quite reasonable. The office was a bit scruffy but the sonographer was great.

Good luck tomorrow, keep me posted

xx


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Sam - fantastic news!  Bet Tilly is over the moon.

Iccle - I am having a 4d scan at Innervision in Warrington, the one I'm having is £125, you get photos and a DVD.  Hope all goes well tomorrow.

Hi to all,

Dawn x


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi

Just to let you all know that our scan today went fine - everything is where it should be and we are having a girl too!!


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Congratulations Iccle one  , and a pink one too....just delightful! 

Take care

Karen x


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Well I don't want to temp fate by posting this but as we have all been together a long time... I thought that I would share with you a great big miracle...I have a  .. and it has come all by itself!!! 
I went to the Doc a few weeks ago as tired, hair falling out etc and he tested my bloods etc - said that nothing wrong apart from the fact that I had not ovulated that month. I thought that , as I had just had my 43rd birthday, that this was me being pre-menepausal! I carried on feeling iffy , boobs so sore and then feeling sick. AF was 10 days late and I was getting impatient as waiting to start FET .. so I did a test, as I had a funny feeling and the nearly fell off the loo in the office!!!  Had it confrimed by Nurse and Midwife. As it's not been through tx, they won't scan till 10 weeks so I am paying next week for a private one.. I want to be sure of when this happened and also to try to make it real. 
I feel a bit in cucky land in that I cannot let myself get exctied about it for frear of further heartache as we have all been though so much.. that we never take things for granted. They think it's about 6.5 weeks but looking on the calander I can't remember what we did that week to create a baby! I am just taking one day as it comes. DH is in a state of shock as he thinks he is too old for all of this and we had made a decision in Aus to move on!!!!!!
Afte 10 yrs of trying and 9 cycles of tx I just cannot belive what has happened! There have been a few miracles on this thread... never give up hope!
bright Eyes


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Bright Eyes - what fantastic news!! just shows you should never say never       

Hope eveyone else is well!!

Iccle one and Sam - congrats on finding out your both having girlies   

Yvonne - congratulations on the birth of Isabella


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

OMG  OMG I love this thread soooooooo much       Bright Eyes that's amazing news I am thrilled for you. You've had such a bad time last year this is fabulous news. Lets hope 2010 makes all of our dreams come true       Good luck for your scan and keep us posted  

Iccle   and Sam   Lovely news. Wonder if we'll have a full sweep of baby girls with Dawn and BE too aswell as our newest member Isabelle??

MD - Thanks honey  

George - Hello my lovely


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

wow congratualtions Bright Eyes, thats fabulous    

Karen x


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Amazing news Bright Eyes - sincere congratulations to you and your dh


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Bright Eyes, just got goosebumps reading your post - I am absolutely over the moon for you and DH.  Congratulations!!!    

Dawn x


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

To Bright Eyes

congratulations - wonderful news.

Not much of a poster - just a lurker.  Gives us older ladies some hope that it can happen naturally.

 swinny , hope you are well, hoping that 2010 is our year as well

Sam


----------



## MD (Feb 28, 2009)

OMG Bright eyes! Congratulations...I know we have only spoken a few times but i have followed your story on here and you have really had it tough. I am so pleased for you.  

Samper and Iccle congrats on finding out the sexes   

Dawn - hows everything going with you? How far along are you now? Well done you for not finding out the sex..I dont think i could do it, i am also very impatient!

Yvonne - Hope you are coping OK and hope Luke is getting used to his little sis.

George, Sarah, Pinkbabe, SamJ   Hope your all OK.

I had my op on Tuesday and very pleased that it was keyhole....still a bit sore and am on the couch in my scruffs at the mo feeling sorry for myself but loving daytime telly  .   Sooo...I now have no fallopian tubes but have a much higher chance of success with ivf.   my next TX works out.

XXXXXXXXX


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Wishing you a speedy recovery MD, and good luck with your tx when you are feeling well enough   

Take care

Karen x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Sorry for the delay in posting, we've been in Abersoch for a few day and had no Internet acces.

Iccle One, I'm so pleased for you that everything is OK- after all you've been through it is just fantastic and a little girl to top it off     

BE what amazing news, have you booked your scan yet- CARE will be delighted to do it for you, it's £150 and they will prescribe you progesterone etc if they think it will be any help... So, so pleased for you. Keep us posted    

MD, god you have been through it! To lose a child and then your fertility so young is just unimaginable!!!!         for a blessed 2010 for you. Any ideas wehn your next tx will be?

George how is the training going- have you got timelines yet? Some friends of the guy I sit next to were blessed with a 2 year old and a 3 year old brother and sister a month ago- that will be you soon   

Hi Karen, Dawn & Sarah

Hope everyone else is OK.


xxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

Just a quick one while I have 5 mins!  

Sam and Iccle, fab news, more pink ones    

Bright Eyes, I'm so pleased for you, that's fantastic news, I hope the scan goes well  

MD, hope you're feeling a bit better and the soreness has worn off now  

Bella is settling down really well and Luke seems to find her quite amusing now and giggles at her    Although it's a somewhat mad production line of feeding and nappy changing and I haven't been brave enough to take both of them out of my own yet    I have had a couple of days when Ady has had to go in work so I've been on my own and touch wood, we haven't had any feeding time clashes yet thankfully!

Hope everyone else is okay, sorry for the lack of personals.

Yvonne xx


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for all the messages - terrified now for scan on Wed! 

Congratualations Yvonne - I can't belive where the last 9 months have gone, it only seems like yesterday that you announced your little miracle !  .
Bright Eyes


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Ladies - thought it was about time to pop back and say hi, and OMG some fantastic news on here !

Brighteyes - Miracles do happen, that is just fantasic x
Yvonne - congrats on your little girl x
Samper - Nearly half way through x

Hi to everyone else - sorry if missed anyone,

Well I had a little boy on 17.11.09, and had a difficuly time again ! He was coming out sideways ! typical, but OMG he is worth it.  Had trouble after too with a virus around my heart, had to be seperated from him at 5 days old for about 6 days, but all fine now and enjoying him x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

BE Good Luck         keep us posted    

Charna, big congratulations to you sounds like he is worth all the effort  

Yvonne, Bella sounds gorgeous  

xx


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey girls,
Sorry to be so take take take, but I wonder if anyone can answer a quick question for me

Mum mentioned to me today that she thought she had read somewhere that there is new legislation coming in to to place April 2010 that only 1 embryo be put back at transfer....

Is this true


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Niamh ... Someone in the know here might know the definitive Yes or No answer but to keep updated on the SET (Single Embryo Tranfer) ongoing news, have a look here hun http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=205.0


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Things not looking good. Can't belive life can be so cruel to us.  Had a scan last pm and showed that bean is only at 5.4 weeks when should be 7.5. To small for a heartbeat and too small for our dates. The scanner tried to say that our dates can be wrong but I think she was  only trying to make us feel a little glimmer of hope. There is no way that I am 2 weeks out... think that it has just given up the ghost. Have to ring EPU for scan in 10 days and am going to ask for HCg bloods today.   Just cannot be hopeful
Bright Eyes


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

BE      

Where did you have your scan done? I'll be     that there is some hope for you- miracles do happen      
     

Keep us posted we will all be thinking of you.

xxx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Bright eyes,
i truely hope that this isnt the case, i would like to send you lots of     and    

Hang in there Honey   

Karen x


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

BE -     my thoughts and prayers are with you and DH.  

Dx


----------



## MD (Feb 28, 2009)

Bright eyes, sending you lots of positive vibes     I really hope everything will be OK for you.  

MD x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Bright Eyes      There is nothing that i can say to make you feel any better but please know that i am thinking about you  

MD _ Hope you're feeling a bit better and not as sore  

Dawn, Iccle & Sam     

Karen  

Yvonne - The image of an actual production line made me chuckle  

Well just packed my bag for Athens os just chilling out now. Bl**dy BA strike, thank god for BMI


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Enjoy your trip to Athens Sarah  

Take Care

Karen xx


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Sarah -    - hope all goes well in Athens - my thoughts are with you.

Dx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Sarah, thinking of you in Athens- so hope this is the start of a very positive and fruitful journey for you


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Good Luck Sarah, hope all goes well for you  
Bright Eyes


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

BE, how are you? Any news back from your blood tests, are your HCG levels still rising. I really am    for you, that there is a happy ending to your story xxx


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Sam - had a call from Docs yesterday to say that they had taken my blooed in the wrong sample bottles and so they could not be analyzed!!  The next time they had a slot with the Nurse was Thursday PM.. I went mad and told them to stuff it! What is the point as they were to try to give me reassurance this week, they won't get the results till next Monday 29th and I'll know my fate with the scan then.. I was furious.  In some way, I wish this had been an ivf babay as at least them I would have had good follow up and advice from Care. In hind-site,  I wish that I had rung them and paid them to do an early scan for me. 
At the moment, I still feel like I did pre-scan - sore boobs, quesy but starving, poor sleep although not so tired. I have had no worrying pain or spotting. I am trying to be realistic in that I know that my body could still feel preg even if not... but the biggest part of me still hopes this is real and that my dates are wrong. Suppose no reason why could not have been heading for a longer cycle and it is possible at the time they predict as were away for birthdays!! I am just taking each day in a daze and wishing life away till Monday.
Thanks for caring all of you   Bright Eyes


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

BE if I was you I would get on the phone to CARE *TODAY*. They will have you scanned and your bloods done tomorrow and have your mind at rest. Honestly they were fab with me even though it is natural.

You poor, poor thing what a disgrace the docs are!!!!

It is a really good sign that you have had no spotting or cramps have you done any more HPTs?

Take care and keep us posted

                    
xx


----------



## MD (Feb 28, 2009)

Bright Eyes - The NHS is a flipping disgrace!!! Sending you lots of    for Monday.

Sarah - Hope everything goes as planned in Athens    

Samper - Hope you are OK!!

Hi to all

MD xxxxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Been awol for a looong time, but just wanted to pop in and say hello to those who remember me. Also congrats to Sam on your surprise natural BFP, and to Iccle too so pleased its all worked out for you hun.

Will pop back when I get the chance...

Love and luck to all
Kerry
xxx


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Only a quickie to say that our worst fears were confirmed - our little one gave up around 6.5 weeks. Just weighing up the options now as not started miscarrying natutally yet.  Not sure what it worse - not ever having experienced that positive or having it taken away.. Going to hibernate for a while
Bright Eyes


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

BE you poor, poor thing       take care of yourselves and keep us posted...

xxxx


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Im so so sorry Bright Eyes   xx


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Bright Eyes, I am so so sorry.   

Dawn x


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Bright Eyes - i just sent you a PM


----------



## MD (Feb 28, 2009)

Bright Eyes,

No words will take away your pain but just want you to know am so sorry  

MD x


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks girls for all the love and wishes
George - did try to reply but your inbix is full... not so that you thought that I ignored it!
Bright Eyes


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

BE, it all just seems so cruel   My heart really goes out to you and your DH   

x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi girls

Just wanted to bob on and say how very sorry I am BE. I know exactly how you're feeling as i went through the exact same thing last August. There aren't any words hun to make this situation any better. We are all here for you     

Thanks for all your lovely well wishes. My 1st trip to Athens went well and i am due to go again in 3 weeks time for my 2nd lot.

Love you all
Sarah xxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

BE, I am so very sorry, life is so cruel sometimes, and it seems it's always to those who least deserve it   

Sarah, glad Athens went well hun.

Hope everyone else is okay, sorry for the short post xxxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

BE - yes my inbox in knackered


----------



## lancs Lass (Jul 8, 2009)

Hello ladies,

Hope you are all well. Bright Eyes my heart goes out to you it really does. Please try to be positive.

I have been seeing Mr Willet at Blackburn. He is really nice & helpful. He did all the tests to rule out & try to identify why I was not getting pregnant. After months of Clomid treatment & due to my age (nearly 3 & not ideal FSH level in my blood, he has referred us for IVF at St. Marys.

Ladies I have an appointment for the end of May at St. Mary's, I have tried to see if I can bring it forward but my telephone calls have been invain. It will be our first consultation at St. Marys and we have had initial St. Marys blood, sperm & scan tests done. *Girls, I am nearly 38 how long am I looking at for St. Mary's to really start my treatment? Would you advise going to Care instead? How much roughly would that cost?* I am worried my wait will continue once been accepted for treatment at the end of May?

Please reply as all advice greatfully received!

Take care girls, have a great Easter!


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hey girls

BE - How are you hun??

Sam, Yvonne, Pinky, Dawn, Iccle, and MD Happy Easter 

Lancs Lass - You're probably not going to want to hear me say this but you wanted an honest opinion from somebody who has been treated at both St Mary's and Care. I had the most god awful treatment at St Mary's and I totally get why their success rates are absolutely abysmal. I had to wait 2 and a half years to be treated and then once I'd reached the top of their waiting list I had to wait a further 10 months (going back each month for the blood tests and baseline scans) until I met with all of their requirements to cycle (FSH <10, E2 <200 and 6 follies on baseline scan). I was then started on a cycle only to be abandoned (told to stop stimming) after only a week as I hadn't responded sufficiently (according to them). I was started again a month later and once again abandoned this time after 8 days for the same reason as the previous month. I was then told by Dr N that i had no chance of success with my own eggs and that they would no longer treat me.
I then moved onto Care where my treatment was specially tailored to suit me as a "Poor Responder" and although I haven't yet been successful (after further tests i am now undergoing a lot of immunology treatment as my body as it turns out is not baby friendly), I have had 4 cycles with Care and the clue is in the name "Care". It turns out that i do respond but it just takes me a little longer to stimm and this I found out once I'd gone privately.
If I had my time over I would never have wasted 3 and half years of my life waiting for NHS treatment. Given your age and your raised FSH my advice to you would be to go to Care if that's an option for you financially.
Good luck with whatever you decide
Sarah xx

Just need to add that the opinions expressed on this thread are personal opinions and not FF opinions 
sorry boring I know but just have to say it


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi All

Happy Easter. BE hope you are OK, nothng is worse than the devastating loss of a baby after trying so hard to conceive, I remember feeling devastated. Both DH and I thought we couldn't continue but we did persevere and look at us now... I really hope you won't totally lose hope- you have still got thise frosties waiting  when you a ready   

Hi everyone else. 

Lancs lass, sorry to say my experience is very similar to Sarah's. I waited 2 1/2 years before getting the letter inviting me to the pre-treatment meeting by that time I  was 5 months pregnant after 1 IUI and 2 IVFs at CARE. St Mary's success rate was 13% CARE's was 38% !!! If you can afford don't waste anytime get your doctor to refer you to CARE on Tuesday...

We spent  about £9k having Tilly, we set ourselves a limit of 3 goes at IVF and were lucky enough to be successful. There are options though. CARE do a sperm share scheme which will fund 1 go for you, you would just need to pay for your drugs. 
Keep us posted and Good Luck!

Sarah glad all went well in Athens  

How is everyone else
xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Sorry Lancs Lass, meant to say it was a 2 1/2 year wait after my initial appointment at St Mary's. I had my 1st appointment about 3 months after 1st being referred!


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Girls,

I hope you are all enjoying the Easter weekend.

Just a quick question - I have a friend who is going for treatment to Barcelona for DE - can anybody recommend a good acupuncturist as she is looking at having acupuncture before and after treatment.

Love to you all, 

Dawn

PS Sarah - glad that all went well in Athens


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hey Dawn I see a lady at the Buddhist Centre in Manchester City Centre, she's called Tejapushpa and she's really lovely. She is a fertility specialist. Her contact number is 07952 207997

Thanks Sam & Dawn too. Still feel like I am swimming against the tide a bit with all of these immune issues but taking steps forward so that's a good thing


----------



## lancs Lass (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time to respond Swinny & Samper. Very much appreciated & I have taken on board your much needed kind support & advice.

Your responses are very helpful & what I feared. I have explained to DH but he was not for going private at all. But I have slowly been working on him & your advice has greatly helped as I have told him about your experiences. We don't have thousands of pounds available although obviously this is very important to us & having a child is priceless and would mean the world to us. He is softening & I dont want to get us into debt really either. But we have decided to see what is said at St. Mary's when we go at the end of May. I will keep trying for an earlier appointment but don't think it will happen. Possibly St. Mary's will give us a rough time frame, or am I dreaming? But if not looking urgent DH is happy to rethink CARE then.

Swinny - Thanks so much for your reponse, are you getting treatment in Athens? Sorry if I am being nosy but why has it come to you having to travel out there for help?

Samper - Thanks for taking the time to reply, Wow I bet you were overjoyed by your natural BFP! How exciting. Do you think that having Tilly helped pardon the expression 'kick start' your fertility & wake it up almost? Sorry not worded that very well!


Thanks again & Hi to all!


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Lancs Lass, I definitely think having Tilly kick started my fertility- when you read people's stories on here SO MANY people have a natural BFP after having a IVF conceived baby- there must be some science behind it. 

Good luck at St. Mary's the woman I saw there was brutal if you get her your DH will definitely agree to go private    Would you and your DH be willing to donate his sperm to fund a free cycle ( his sperm can then be used to create up to 10 families and any  off-spring would be able to look-him up and contact him when they reach 1

A consultation at CARE only costs £150, after you've been to St Mary's try and convince him to pay that and see the difference CARE offer...

Stay in touch we need some newbies   You could end up cycling with Sarah if you go to CARE  

x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girlies

Lancs Lass - Good that you've got a plan. I think that's a very sensible approach and I think Samp's advice to maybe have a private consult at Care and pay the £150 is well worth doing. Just a little tip, you may want to get your GP to refer you to Care for your consult now as they have a bit of a waiting list.
In response to why I've had to travel to Athens, I have the whole gambit of immune issues (which now unfortunately includes having tested + for hidden Chlamydia) and so on top of any IVF treatment I also need immune therapies and for one in particular (LIT) the best place for treatment is in Athens.

Rubbish day on the whole    tested + for hidden C. Got to have a follow up with Dr Gorgy tomorrow. I am absolutely gutted as this may mean that the LIT treatment that I had last month and that I am going to have again in Athens on the 20th of this month will have been a waste of time and money due to me now having to delay tx until this god awful thing is out of my system which by all accounts could be months down the line.

I am feeling pretty low tonight as I just feel like I am swimming against the tide. I know it's far better that I've found this out now rather than further down the line after tx and another £12K flushed down the loo, but I am just feeling a little overwhelmed by it all again. I just seem to get a plan in place and feel as though we're nearing the light at the end of the tunnel and then something pulls the rug from under me again.

Sorry for the me rant


----------



## lancs Lass (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi girls,

Yes I think I might have to work on hubby to see if I can talk him into a consultation possibly at CARE. There is a bit of a queue there too for appointments? Would I get referred if awaiting St. Marys though?  

Swinny - Oh you poor thing, please try to keep positive. Your advice has really helped me & therefore cheered me up, please try not to let the emotion of it all get you down. You are trying everything you can and you will get there in the end. You deserve a massive glass of wine & loads of chocs!!!

Samper - Yes I had noticed on here a few ladies have had siblings naturally after IVF babies. Good for you, hope all going well?

Thanks ladies having someone to talk to about all this is making it a little easier. I am off work tomorrow as off to the Lake District for the weekend. Have a good weekend ladies, Swinny cheer up chick!

All the best.


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Sarah, you poor thing   Hope Dr Gorgy gives you the green light and Athens hasn't been a waste   You poor thing, you are so string going through all this and remember we are routing for you.

LL, good to hear we helping, I don't know how I would have coped without it!! CARE list is usually about 12-16 weeks, you being with ST. Mary's won't make any difference. However down the line if you do decide to have private treatment you may want to check with your PCT what impact this will have on you NHS entitlement.  But a consultation won't impact it all, it will just be a case of seeking a second opinion.

Hope everyone else is OK? Dawn, Iccle One how are my bump buddies?

BE how are you feeling     Thinking of you both

Yvonne how are the lovely Bella and Luke?


George is your traiing finished yet?

MD any news on your next cycle.

Sorry if I've missed anyone

x


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi

God awful news from me I'm afraid

we lost our baby last week, my waters broke at 20 weeks, we managed to keep hold of her for another 2 weeks and 5 days but my cord prolapsed last saturday and I went in to labour.
The paediatricians were going to try and save her but she unfortunately died during labour. She was born at 6:55pm Saturday evening. She was beautiful.

Dh and me are are still reeling from the loss and it has been very hard to deal with.

Louise


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Iccle - I was just posting when your message came through - I am absolutely devastated for you - words will be of no comfort to you and DH but my thoughts and prayers are with you.......

Sarah - I'm routing for you hun and hoping that your trip to Athens wasn't a waste of time.  Keep your chin up - how was your follow up appointment with Dr Gorgy?   

Sam - How you doing?  I'm okay apart from baby being wedged between my hips and making sleeping/walking very difficult - its a small price to pay though.  I finish work in 9 weeks - my pregnancy has gone so quick its frightening.  How are you feeling?

LL - hope you have a lovely chilled weekend in the Lakes - I adore that part of the country and what gorgeous weather you'll have.

BE -  

George - What's happening with you hun - not heard from you in a while.

Yvonne - Bet you haven't got a minute now - how are Luke and Bella?

Dawn x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

OMG Louise, I can't believe it. I will PM you.


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Louise, i am so deeply sorry sweetheart   My thoughts and prayers are with you and DH  


Karen xx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh Louise, I am so very sorry for you and your DH, I just don't know what to say    I can't even begin to imagine what you both must be going through and my heart goes out to you xxxx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

I can't believe it, i'm so sorry Louise and DH
I know exactly how you are feeling and i wouldn't wish it on anyone
i've PM'd you, call me if you need me
i'm so sorry again
you are in my thoughts and prayers
much love Em X


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Iccle One - OMG i'm so sorry   i'm devastated for you


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Just a little update from me - we completed the training days (which were very good) and are now waiting to be allocated a SW.  We have kept in touch with everyone on the course and are planning a meet up in a couple of weeks.  We hope to have made a start on the home study by the time we go on holiday in the middle of May


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Em, so glad you've been on are going to get in touch with Louise directly, if anyone can understand and offer her support now I know you can.

I just can't believe the same thing has happened to both of you     How have you and Mick been holding up?

xxx


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Iccle - what dreadful awful news. I just am lost for words at the moment. My thoughts and prayers are with you and DH, nothing anyone can say will make things any easier for you both at the moment.  
Em - thoughts with you too as things like this must bring back so many memories for you too... 

Sarah - what a time you are having too. Hope that they can things sorted so you can get on at Athens

Pinky - exciting times . I worked for a while as a Social Worker in a Fostering and Adoption Team so hope they are being kind to you!

Love to everyone else too as you are all so so supportive  
We had our Medicated Treatment for the failed pregancy last week and it was not pleasant and ended up staying in for a few days. Feeling bit better now... but it fades in comparision as to what Iccle and Em have had to go through.. 

Love Bright Eyes


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Em, only just realised that it was Daisy's birthday last week, that and Louise's news must have brought it all back, you poor thing


----------



## lancs Lass (Jul 8, 2009)

Iccle One - I am so sorry, my heart goes out to you and my thoughts are with you. Louise I really feel for you. You will need all your strength to get through this but you will..... and your loving relationship with your DH will sincerely help....all the best.

Swinny - Hope you are feeling a little better?

Samper - thanks for the advice, appreciated.

Bright Eyes - Hope you are feeling better too?

All the best girls and lets hope the second two thirds of 2010 will be happy times!


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

Thinking of you Louise x


----------



## MD (Feb 28, 2009)

Iccle, I know this won't help any but i just want to say i am so so sorry    

Look after each other.

MD x


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Just wanted to say Hi to everyone   

Love Em X


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Oh my god I am so sorry Iccle    I've gone cold my lovely. I can't imagine how you are feeling   Please take good care of each other and know that we are all here for you   all my love Sarah xxxx

Hey to the rest of the gang. Sorry not posted too much over here recently but I've had loads of research to do with regards to our epic journey. So if I'm not posting it's not that I'm not thinking about my little buddies, it's just that my head is falling off somewhere else on FF.

Love and huggles to Sam, Dawn, Lancs, Yvonne, George, MD, Charna and BE   

Em


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Hi girls

My return to the boards recently was short lived - you must have wondered where I've gone to again - I've been a bit hectic as you'll see Below! 

Firstly, to Iccle One - my deepest sympathy and love. Also Em, I've not corresponded with you snce I dropped off the boards after having M though I'd heard your news and was devastated for you. Hope you are holding up as well as you can hun.

At my end, my mum has been very poorly resulting in a triple bowel resection and colostomy op lasting 7 hrs so have been pretty busy with visiting her in Lancashire, whilst also looking after little M who has now reached the ripe old age of 2 and is into everything.

Also, after much soul searching (due to my having a prolapsed disc) we finally decided to go for a second baby and I am currently on Day 10 of down reg with Buserelin. I didn't have to down reg last time so this bit is all new to me.  Unfortunately (not sure if side effects of Buserelin or complete coincidence) my back trouble has taken a turn for the worst again. It is always worst at night and I had a long spell after my diagnosis of relying on lots of pain meds to get me through the night. However, with Pilates and time it had settled down and I was completely off the pain meds...until this last week. 

I have been waking between 4 and 5am every morning (and sometimes a couple of times a night before that) and am in such agony that I can't lie in bed any longer and have to get up. Have had similar before but never for as long or as painful. Was so bad yesterday morning I was sweating & vomiting with the pain. I have a high pain threshold (only pain releief with my delivery of M was Tens machine) so am worried something is badly wrong somewhere. Am now in a complete tizz as this has set off all my worries about getting pregnant again - how will I cope with pregnancy/delivery and trying to look after 2 kids under 3 with my back in this state? (I have no local support as mum is ill and an hour away anyway and MIL is 72 and looks after other grandkids). 

Rang CARE and they don't think the Buserelin should cause this but it does seem a coincidence. Have managed to get an appointment with my back consultant for Tuesday to talk things through with him. Am worried I may have a other disc out and if so they will need to scan me quick before my embryos go back in. This is just what I desperately didn't want to happen as it was a real touch and go decision whether to risk going for another in view of my health. Whilst I would dearly love another baby, I will go mad if I can't care properly for my family because I am a physical crock.

Sorry for my long rant...I'm done now. I know in comparison to others like Em and Iccle One I am so lucky and I do remind myself of that every day. It's just hard knowing what decision to make for the best..it helps to vent on here sometimes!

Hope you are all enjoying the sun and have lovely weekends in prospect.

Mother Hen
xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Guys

MH, gosh. Hope the specialist finds nothing too serious and that you can continue with treatment. It is a real dilemma but like you say being able to look after M is your priority. Keep us posted.

Lancs Lass have you had your St. Mary's appointment yet or made an appointment with CARE.

How is everyone?

I am still absolutely reeling after Iccle One's news, just so sad about it. I have been so lucky and I just hope that I don't ever forget that and never take things for granted.

Louise none of us knows what the future holds but I really, really, really hope that there is a positive and happy future ahead for both you and Em- you both deserve it and certainly don't deserve this.

xx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi All

Hope everyone has a good day and this nice weather stays because it makes everyone feel much better.

just want to let you all into a BIG SECRET, only family know and if anyone has me on ******** please don't mention anything
[fly]I'M PREGNANT​[/fly]
can't believe it, we've been blessed with another natural miracle, We found out the week after Daisy's anniversary so it's very early days, 5 weeks so far, i've got my first antinatal at the doctors this coming wednesday, i asked to be seen sooner because of last time.
anyway i've been officially wrapped in cotton wool by Mick and i'm trying not to worry, forget thinking 'it's safe' at 12 weeks or 20 weeks don't think i'll feel that until this little miracle arrives mid december 
Think Daisy must have wanted us to herself for the last year and now wants a little brother or sister

so thats my news for this sunny saturday and i wanted to share it with my forever friends cos you've always been there for me 

back soon
love Em X


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Em, I am absolutely delighted for you    for some reason I had a feeling that you had a BFP not sure why.

I'm sure Daisy is delighted  and will be your guardian angel to make sure everything goes like clockwork this time round.

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS[/fly]


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Em, massive congratulations to you and Mick, I'm over the moon for you both.  I think it's definitely fate that you've got your BFP around Daisy's anniversary and I'm sure she'll be watching over this little bean for you  

Louise, thinking of you hun xx

Sam, Dawn, how are you both?  How long have you got left now?  I've lost track of all time.......  

Sarah, really hope you don't have to postpone your tx, keeping everything crossed for you xx

George, how exciting!!  Once you've got a SW does that mean you're not far from being matched?

Hi everyone else, hope you're all doing okay.

We're good, can't believe that Luke turned 1 the other week and Bella is nearly 7 weeks    I have no idea where the time is going.  We've had a couple of night's of Bella sleeping through from after her 11pm feed to 6am which has been nice!  She's a dream and has settled down really well just the same as Luke did thankfully, which makes life with a 1 year old and a newborn much easier    Luke is fascinated by her, no jealousy whatsoever but I think he thinks she's a toy and unfortunately he doesn't understand "gentle" yet so we have to keep an eye on him but he's too busy discovering he can now pull himself up to his feet and drag himself along the furniture    It amazes me how far he can actually reach for things now - even when he falls down it doesn't deter him for more than a couple of minutes and I've lost count of the number of bruises and bumps from him hitting his head.  Am trying not to be the hysterical over-protective mummy as I know he's got to explore and find out for himself but it's soooo hard  

Enjoy the sunny weekend!

Yvonne xx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Ladies 

Em - fantastic news  

Yvonne -   no way, that is the start of the home study which should take 8 months, then you have to be approved, then you have to be matched - a year for the process would be good going!!

hope everyone is well and enjoying the sunshine


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Em, I am so so pleased for you.....you've made my weekend.

Yvonne, I'm 28 weeks and 2 days now and time for me is flying by.  I finish work in 8 1/2 weeks - I'm on countdown now!

Sam, how you doing?

Sarah, hope you're doing okay hun.

MH -  

George,  

Lots of love, Dawn xxx


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi gang, just wanted to say 

Em that is    fab news. Hoping and praying that all goes well for you, you and DH really deserve this chance again. 

Had scan today and showed that medical management has not worked 100% and so still bleeding and feeling awful.  Saw the Consultant that did all tx in Chester and he refused to do surgical thingy saying that risk of infection because of the number of times been punctured wioth ivf... unless he has too. Have to take more pills instead to see if this can do the trick.. just want it all over so can get back to normality. We have booked hols as a treat in June so want to be fine before we go and get into my shorts.
Got an interview this pm for a sideways move as at risk of redundancy.. last thing I feel like doing as my brain is mushed  ! Getting interviewed by people I know well and if they ask how I am.. that'll be me finished!

Sorry for any lack of personals .. should be on the pc revising some things for 4. 15!

Lots of Love. Bright Eyes


----------



## MD (Feb 28, 2009)

Hello Everyone!!!

Em - Big congrats to you and you DH  

Iccle - Still thinking of you lots    

Sarah - Hope your treatment is going well. When do you go back to Athens?

BE -  Sorry that the medical management has not worked fully.   Sending you lots of   for your interview

Yvonne, Dawn, Sam   Hope you are all OK!

MD xx


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Hi all

Hey Em - so thrilled to hear your news. You so deserve it.      

Had my down reg scan this morning and all OK. Given my back situation they have advised me to just keep down regulated until I have seen the back consultant tonite and wait for results of any scan he wants etc. Consultant at CARE suggested I should have the back op first and leave embryo tfr till after that. Given I'm 43 in September and can't have the back op until M is big enough for me not to have to lift her at all, this is a none starter really so it's this one shot or nothing. We'll see what tonite brings.

Hope all you BFP ladies are feeling well.

Bye for now

Mother Hen 
xx


----------



## lancs Lass (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Em, that is great news, congratulations & everything crossed. I bet you are both so happy & worried at the same time - all the best & keep us informed.    

Samper - No my appointment at St. Mary's is not until the end of May    can't wait I can tell you.
Think DH is happy to seriously consider CARE after been to St. Mary's and see what they say. I think my parents might be willing to help towards the cost if we end up going to CARE. Would rather pay for it ourselves but we can't really afford it! You OK?

Swinny - How you doing, any news?

Iccle - Thoughts are with you & all the best!

Hi to all & take care!


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

Em - Just wanted to say a massive congrats again !  Lovely news xxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Morning girls

What amazing news Em, that really is fantastic and like the other girls have said Daisy will be watching over you and her baby brother or sister. Take very good care of you and LO    

Iccle -   I am thinking about you my love  

BE - Crikey honey, how bl*8dy awful. I am so sorry that it's not resolving itself quickly. It is so hard. Just a thought chick and I really don't know where you are at with going any further (especially not at the moment) but have you considered having your immunes tested and doing all of the stuff that I am currently doing? Your history is so similar to mine, maybe it's something to consider further down the line when you are feeling a little stronger   In the meantime I am so glad you've booked yourself a holiday, it's just what you need  

Dawn & Sam - How are my lovely preggers ladies? 

MD,Lancs Lass Pinky & Yvonne   

Well for us we have had a delay having tested positive for latent C, We are both now on a kick ass course of antibiotics for a month and then I've got to go back to the Spire hospital in Manchester for a surgical Hysteroscopy to remove any scar tissue after the antibiotics to ensure that it's cleared. Had to delay my next LIT until the infection is clear, which will effectively mean that my trip in March was a waste of time and money   Oddly enough though, even though it was devastating to find out that I ahd been carrying this infection for what might have been over 10 years at least now I know and it answers all the questions as to why I have had ectopics, miscarriages and all the failed IVF's. I am   that once this is sorted all of my immunes will calm down and our tx (which will probs now be Sept/Oct) will be the golden tx. Not for want of trying hey girls!! I am going to wait for the all clear on this though before I plough on with my LIT in Athens though as can't afford to waste anymore money. Keep your fingers crossed for me girls that one months worth of antB's does the trick.


----------



## MD (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Its gone a little quiet on here...hope everyone is OK.

Iccle - I am still thinking of you daily    

Swinny - sorry that your treatment has been delayed. Hope the antibiotics do the trick...sendig you lots of   for when you get going again.

Mother Hen - How is your back doing?? What did the consultant say?  

Hope everyone else is doing OK  

I am starting my 2nd lot of treatment in May but will be downregging for quite along time (3/4 weeks). Still looking forward to it though!!!

MD xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Brilliant news that you will be starting treatment again in May MD, fingers crossed for you...      

Iccle One    thinking about you   and sending lots of love

Sarah, sounds like a nightmare- when will you know if the antibiotics have worked??


Hope everyone else is OK?

xx


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Hey ladies

MD - great news about your treatment starting in May - will keep everything crossed for you    

Samper - hope you keeping well and not too tired. A beanie on board and a toddler to look after is a handful!

Iccle One - You may not remember but I posted with you when I had my first treatment and have followed your ups and downs. No words can help but sending you   

Em - take very good care hun.

Hope you all enjoyed some sun at the weekend. We had poorly child but still managed to get out a little. Thankfully M all well again now and we managed a rare night out to see Peter Kay last night - the laughter did us the world of good.

I saw my back consultant last Tuesday. Wasn't sure how it would go as he is your typical orthopaedic consultant - very sure of himself (IYKWIM!). As usual, once I got in and started to tell him my problems he cut straight across me within about 2 mins....BUT....he told me that he has had several women with the same back problem as me doing fertility treatment and they have all had severe flare ups due, he says, to the hormones. 

He was absolutely adamant that it is the hormones and once I finish the treatment things will settle down. He was very straight and said his advice was to proceed and that I'd regret it if I didn't. Was also very positive about things he could do to support me through pregnancy and delivery if we do get a BFP - even came round the table and gave me a big hug and wrote down his E Mail address for me to let him know how we get on. All in all he was brilliant and just what I needed - I was worried before that he would just do the typical consultant thing and sit on the fence.

So - I am gritting my teeth and cracking on - am now on progynova and got second scan on Sat to check lining and should then know when embies are due to go back in. Still feeling like crap but at least I have hope that things will settle down in a couple of weeks  

Bye for now

Mother Hen
x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Mother hen, wow he sounds fabulous- just the advice you needed. Good for you. Sending lots of      

x


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Hey Samper - thanks for the    hun. 

It is so weird going through this a second time - you have little flashbacks to last time. Our outcome was so unbelievable for our first treatment and our little star is such a joy - sometimes it seems greedy to want it to work again. We'll see...!

Take it easy hun

Mother Hen
x


----------



## lancs Lass (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi ladies!

Swinny - How are you doing? I bet you are pleased at least as you have said, that now know what has been causing you all these problems & at least you are getting it sorted. I know it must be bloody frustrating, but hopefully the antibiotics will get you both clear and then you can start again in the knowledge that you stand a better chance now!

Bright Eyes - hope your 'interview' at work went OK and you got sorted?

Mother Hen - That is great news from your back consultant and that he has offered to help you through the pregnancy & birth. Good for you, some positive news! Did your back give you problems before? Have you had all your treatment at CARE? Sorry to ask and be personal but CARE not concerned about your age? I wondered if there was an age limit? (Sorry please don't take offense at me asking) Just interested as I am 38 in July, been trying for 5 years, hopefully about to start the IVF merry go round and I obviously would be over the moon having one child but ideally would love a second too!

Em - How you doing, hope you are OK and so excited for you chick!

Samper - How you doing? Bet you are busy? Hope you are keeping well & looking after yourself.

Iccle one -  

All the best to all!


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Lancs Lass

No offence taken hun - the age thing is often a big thing in your own mind but honestly Care have never made me feel it was an issue at all. I was 39 when I had my first IVF and have a beautiful 2 year old daughter to show for it. I had a dream pregnancy and a pretty good delivery too.  

As my frosties for this second go were created from that same cycle, they are effectively as good as they were then so the fact that I'm 3 years older doesn't cause much problem. In fact, when I saw one of the consultants there last week to discuss my back trouble he said it would be no problem to wait for my FET until after I went for my back op, even if I couldn't do that for another year. My back trouble started shortly after having DD early 2008. Don't worry too much about your age hun - for what it's worth, in my experience Care is a great clinic and their results in the older age groups should give you real comfort. 

Best of luck hun

Mother Hen


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Lancs Lass - PS am actually a Lancs lass myself - moved to Cheshire from Burnley when got married. Good luck hun

MH
x


----------



## amylou123 (Nov 29, 2008)

hello ladies hope this rite part 2 rite on,   started 2nd ivf yest on short prot at manc care hope u can blow some baby dust my way. gud luck 2 u all too xxx


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Hi Amylou

You've had quite a journey so far by the sounds of your profile - good luck hun. Care are great - here's hoping you get your wished for BFP hun.   

Mother Hen
x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

LL, one of my 'Mums and Baby' friends  had her EC and ET and got her BFP all same day as me at CARE (not that we knew each other then, we met in a local postnatal group   ) She was 42 when Lauryn was born. Lauryn was as a result of her 3rd cycle at CARE they had absolutely no problem with her age and it didn't effect the result either clearly, now her dillema is whether to use her single frostie or not!!  

Amy lou, good luck.

MH, when will you start stimms??      

Em, how is that little bump progressing?? Have you had you viability scan now   keep us posted...

Iccle One (Louise)    

dawn hope you are OK

Sarah    

I hope everyone else is OK xxx


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Hi all

Hope you all well. Bit fed up about rain today...seems to match my mood though. Had another shocking night with my back after a few slightly better ones. Up at 5 a.m. virtually throwing up with pain. I think I have a pretty high pain threshold as had forceps delivery and no pain relief with DD...this is just on a different level somehow. Once I am up and moving, it does ease off a lot but it is so wearing having this every morning and not getting sleep. It's the worst night I've had since I saw my back consultant last week and when it's that bad I do panic...how will I cope if I do get pregnant? Am just repeating his reassurances to myself over and over again and hoping he's b...dy right and it is just the hormones and not another disc out.

To make matters worse, my mum is not supportive as she basically doesn't agree with me going for more Tx to try and have a second 'at my age'. She thinks it's too much of a risk with my back. I know she has a point but it aint that easy to ring and tell the clinic to destroy your embryos when the medical advice is that I should be OK. We really agonised over the decision to go for another and the frosty voice at the end of the phone is not what I need right now! Feel v weepy!

Samper - Still on Buserelin and started progesterone last Wed and got scan Sat a.m. Guess all these meds are just making me a bit low.

Sorry for the me post all...just a bad day..will try and be normal again tomorrow!

Mother Hen
xx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi All

It's getting a bit busier on here again

Iccle ~ I can't get you out of my thoughts, i know i've emailed but really if you need anything i'm here  

Mother Hen ~ you do what feels right, and everyone else should support you regardless of what they might think,  

Lancs Lass ~ Hi hon, Care are fantastic whatever our own hang ups are, age is a number and as long as all the tests are looking good they don't make a deal out of it, my hang up was my weight and the only time it was mentioned was when i brought it up at my initial appointment

Sam ~ How's you and your bump coming on?

Hiya to anyone my mush brain has forgotten  

i've had my early scan this afternoon, all good news, 1 healthy heartbeat and all looking good, i'm back in 5 weeks for my booking in appointment so they will do a proper dating scan then, but up till now an early Christmas present 16/17th December
I'm nervous and excited at the same time
still got morning noon and night sickness quite bad but i'm not complaining, i'll put up with it for the next 7 months if i have to  


back soon
Love Em X


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Em       Great news and 17th December is my birthday so it's a great day to be born    

MH,I'm sure your Mum is just worried about you- you know she'll be delighted when you present her with another grand child. Remember you're still her baby  

xx


----------



## MD (Feb 28, 2009)

Evening all,

Congrats on the scan Em thats great news  

Sam hows your bump coming along? Does Tilly understand that she will be meeting her new sister soon? Hope you are well

Mother Hen -     Hope your back gets better after taking the fertility meds. How many embies do you have on ice? Are you getting 2 put back.

Amylou - Sending you lots of   for your treatment.

Lancs lass - Its May on saturday and your app wil soon be here. Not long now.

Dawn, Swinny, Pinky, Yvonne and BE hope your all doing OK

Iccle -    

MD x


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Hi all

Mush head here just lost a whole post. Grrrr! Also just noticed I put progesterone not oestrogen in my last post. These very early mornings have shot my brain!  

Well, despite another early start (4 a.m!) I'm feeling bit more like a human being today. Sorry for the whiney post yesterday girls, these hormones are making me weird. Up from 2 Progynova per day to 3 from today so God help DH this weekend, bless him. Have scan tomorrow to check the old lining and hopefully then have an idea of when our snowbabies can wake up and snuggle in. MD - we have 4 frosties and will have 2 put back.

Em - fantastic news about your scan - I always found them such an amazing experience. Hope the sickness settles down soon hun. 

Samper - you are mostly right about my mum being worried and I understand that - we thought long and hard before going ahead. She can be a tad insensitive, my mum and sometimes more than a tad!  Hey ho, am over it now.

Ladies in treatment and waiting to start, good luck   

Iccle - extra special heartfelt hugs   

Ladies with bumps - be happy and healthy

Hope everyone has a lovely long weekend

Mother Hen
xx


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Aaaaagh! Been cooking industrial quantities of food most of day for freezer (mostly for little M). Now just realised freezer completely full as went completely mad when shopping without my usual list last week. **xx*@*!! I want my brain back .

To add to the lovely picture of me hopping up and down in the kitchen in rage, the stimms are making me swell up so my bra is swinging free under my T shirt as I had to undo it earlier...attractive...not! 

Beef and Pepper Casserole or Portuguese Baked Fish anyone.....?!

Mother Hen
x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Mornin ladies

Am hopin you've all had lovely BH weekends. Weather wasn't too bad here. A real roller coaster of a weekend here. 

Highlights were a trip to Speke Hall yest and also my sis and her husband came to stay Sat/Sun and they had a fab time with M. My sister's husband is much older and has 2 kids already and had the snip so she won't be able to have babies - she and our little M bond so well, it is just lovely. M always hugging her etc. Is great they have such a good relationship.

Had lining scan Sat and not thick enough so they upped my Progynova to 8 mg and said come back Mon. Still not thick enough yest so now up to 12mg and back on Fri. Hoping ET Mon or Tues. Feeling lousy on the drugs now, been up at 4 a.m. every morning with my back and now, to cap it all, I have shingles. Can anything else happen??!! Started with it Fri/Sat. No risk to treatment thank God but it is b****y painful and all on same side as my back trouble. Am obviously just run down. 

One plus is I have rediscovered my Tens machine and it is helping a bit with my back, though I won't be able to continue using it past ET I don't think as it says not to use before end of pregnancy. Hey ho, at least it helps for now.

MD - how you doing. When do you start treatment?

Em - hope all well and you not too tired in these early stages

Samper - hope you, DH and Tilly had lovely BH

Amylou - hoe are you gettin on hun?

Well, gotta go and shoot up now. Bye for now

Mother Hen
xx


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Hello.....


........Where is everyone?   


Hope you are all OK and the new look site hasn't caused you all to disappear in a puff of smoke......!


Mother Hen
xx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girls

Well on Day 24 of my 25 day course of antib's thank god. I will now have to wait until mid june to re-test to see whether it's cleared. If not it'll be back on another month long course and then wait yet another 6 weeks to re-test again    I am    that it's good news in June and we can plough on with everything.

Hope you are all ok          to you all 

Sarah xx


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Hey Swinny


Here's hoping the antibiotics have done the trick and you can crack on.   


Mother Hen
x


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Just want to say Hello to you all.
Hope you dont mind me joining in. i have just recently started my first IVF, (short protocol..gonal f 450ml and cetrotide) and will be having my EC at care manchester. I will just tell you a little about myself. I am 43 yrs and have 3 children by a previous marrage. i have been with my DH for 6 and half yrs now but only started trying to conceive last yr after going through a reversal Feb 09, My DH is 32yrs and so girls i have myself a toy boy (he as no children of his own) I am so scared/nervous about the whole ivf thing but reading your stories really does help. At this point i am on day 7 of gonal f and day 3 of cetrotide. (Today i have had a bad headache so took the day of work)







I have been to the clinic this morning and the nurses are pleased with my progress, i have 3 foliys at 17mm and a few more between 14 and 16 (that they say should catch up)!  I am going back to clinic tomorrow for another scan and all been well should have my late night injection tomorrow night, which means Ec could be this coming Sunday, scarryyyyyyy but hoping i have eggs in them follys and get some good grade embies and at least one of them wants to stick around and stay with me  Wishing every person out there good luck ttc and staying pregnant.


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Hey Loll


Good luck hun - sounds promising so far. Care are fab so you're in good hands


Mother Hen
xx


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Mother Hen said:


> Hey Loll
> 
> Good luck hun - sounds promising so far. Care are fab so you're in good hands
> 
> ...


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Hey Loll


My fresh cycle, in 2007, which brought us our beautiful daughter and 4 good quality frosties was from short protocol.  This time I'm having a medicated Frozen Embryo Tfr so had to down regulate, which not done before. It has been very hard going this time but hopefully    we're on the last lap now. Scan in morning and hoping to have embies tfd Mon or Tues.


I know what you mean about getting used to all the terminology and meds details. It's a whole new world that none of us would have chosen, eh? Still, you're in good hands, both at Care and here on this site. There's always someone to answer your questions or just send you a    when you need it.


Your follies sound good hun - best of luck for scan tomorrow...we might pass in the corridor!


Mother Hen
xx


----------



## lancs Lass (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi girls,

Sorry not been on here much in the last week.....last few days been engrossed in the election! Going to be interesting about what will happen!

Loll - Hello! Wow things are happening quickly for you & that is great! How long from your first consultation to now & did you have to get a referral or did you just contact CARE direct yourself? I am frustratingly waiting for my first consultation at St. Mary's at the end of May. I have been thinking of CARE but DH is concerned about the cost! 

Mother Hen - Good luck today! Will be thinking of you & hopefully all will be well then you can proceed! Exciting! Sorry the drugs have been making you feel not so good! - take care!

Swinny - You have done your course, well done! I am sure you will be clear when tested again then you can move on, forward and things will work out now! Waiting is sooooo frustrating though isn't it?

I have started having hot flushes & sweats.......really concerned I am starting with early menopause!!!!! DH keeps telling me to stop being silly & it is just my cold! I am not convinced & DH won't take my concerns seriously! If I am, am I going to really struggle with IVF? Please advise if anyone can!

Hope everyone is OK!


----------



## lancs Lass (Jul 8, 2009)

Samper - Thanks for the help telling me about the lady at your group. I really appreciate that, it is good to know she was 42 when when she had her daughter & is thinking about trying again.   

Em - Thanks chick, you are right age is only a number but I just feel like my body is shutting down fertility wise & I am scared. DH does not understand, but he is a Man so I guess I can not expect him to! Congrats on your scan, that is great, hope the sickness is easing?   

Amylou - Good luck chick! All the best! Guys what is the difference between short & long protocol Please excuse my ignorance!  

Iccle one -       

All the best for the weekend girls! I am doing a 10km run in Blackpool on Sunday! So hoping for a dry day! - Take care!

MD - Thanks, yes I know, less that 3 weeks now! Can't wait! I am hopeful, but scared, it has to be all systems go go go...please, please, please             You OK?


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Hi all


Rats, rats and more rats   ...a hung parliament in the election and my scan this a.m. showed my lining is STILL not quite thick enough to proceed to ET.   


Was desperately hoping it would be OK as am hanging on by my finger tips due to the back pain and lack of sleep it is causing. It's also stressful trying to predict when it will be as hubby started new job this week and we need to arrange child care for M for ET date and don't have many options on the latter front. Grrr! Anyway....enough of me   


Lancs Lass - try not to worry. I fully understand why you are...IF tends to do that to you, you panic about every symptom you get. I'd give yourself chance to get the cold out of your system and if you still have the flushing/sweating symptoms maybe speak to the doctor. It's not long now till your appt at St Marys so hang in there. I am not really qualified to talk about early menopause as that's not my problem but I'm sure I've seen people on other threads with it who have gone on to have treatment...but it's like anything, everyone's case is different. Just try and hang in there hun. Sending you big   


Loll - how did you get on hun?
Samper, Swinny, MD and Em...hope you all have good weekends and we get some   


Bye for now


Mother Hen xx


----------



## lancs Lass (Jul 8, 2009)

Mother Hen - Oh so sorry your lining not thick enough    What are they doing next? More drugs to get and get it thicker? Sorry I am very unknowledgable (and can't spell)! Thanks for your post, it is amazing how just posting on her & getting support really helps & makes you feel better


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

HI to everyone hope you all well,
Mother hen - Thank you for asking how I got on. I'm ready and will be having EC on Monday. I have 3 follies at 20mm and a few more not far behind that should have caught up by Monday (told probably none to freeze). Sorry your lining is still not thick enough hopefully it will be very soon. We could be ladies in waiting and fingers crossed, bump buddies.  

Hello Lancs lass - Yes I have been very quick  , I believe this is because I had a reversal last year privately. I was therefore already in contact with a consultant (Mr Debono). After my Chem Preg in February this year I went to see my own GP. She very kindly run lots of blood tests and gave me a full MOT including checking my progesterone, FSH and LH levels. All of these were taken between March and early April. All tests came back normal and so GP suggested I may wish to speak to an IVF specialist. As the test shown there was no reason I couldn't conceive naturally other than my age (hate to mention the age thing but I suppose it is a fact  ). Me and DH discussed and decided time probably was not on our side ( age = minus egg quality  ).We went for consultation on the 13th of April, this was day 10 of my cycle. He was very please with my hormone levels and said we had 2 choices, TTC naturally or IVF. Keeping in mind my age, egg quality and 10% chance of success with IVF. DH and I decided it was now or never and the next day appointment was booked to have HIV tests, scan and went over my previous history. The following week the 15th of April we signed up and paid up. On the 29th my period came and on the 30th yet another scan and started Ganol F. I am now on day 8 of stimms and as you can see from my message to mother hen, EC on Monday. I am very new to all this and don't quite understand what is good what's bad what's normal and what is not normal but I am starting to learn. Incase you are wondering my regular cycle is 26/28 days and has been since I first started at the age of 14. My DH has had sperm test 2009 and 2010 and all is good there. Hope everything goes well for you.   
I have read so many stories, some very sad, some good and some fantastic. I never realised before that there are so many people are going through IVF for different personal reasons but all with the same hope.


----------



## Chew Chew (Aug 12, 2009)

Hello   ,

Sorry to gatecrash, i'm currently at the Liverpool Women's but not getting very far and i'm seeking a 2nd opinion from Manchester Care. 

Can any of you recommend a really nice doctor that actually listens to you and doesn't fob you off?

Thanks

Lea x x x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi girls

Can't stop, Tilly is 2 today so just getting ready for her birthday BBQ hopefully the rain will stay away.

Just want to say Lea speak to Mr Patel at CARE he is fantastic, really any consultant you get at CARE will be fab but it's thanks to Mr P I have a beautiful 2 year old   

Mother Hen, good luck for Monday- it'll be worth the wait.

Hi all you new girls- will catch up with you all properly soon.

xx

PS Love the new look forum


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi All

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TILLY      
wow can't believe it's been that long, time fly's, how long is it since we originally started this thread?

just a quick post cos i need to get on with my cleaning
hope you are all ok

i'll be back later with more personals

lots of love Em X


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Tilly . Lots of  and hugs

Sarah xxxx


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Hi all


Firstly     Tilly - Hope you had a fantastic BBQ. You have now joined our little M in the 2s club.


Samper - I know everyone goes on about 'terrible twos' and it has its moments, but I'm finding its a gorgeous age. Don't get me wrong, we have our tantrums...but also the most amazing times too.   


Loll - looking good hun. Be thinkin of you Monday when I'm in for my scan...hope you get plenty lovely eggs.    R u having sedation?


Chew Chew - you'll see from my profile that I did exactly the same as you and transferred from LWH to Care after serious issues with the former - and bingo, first shot of IVF and we got our gorgeous girl. We also saw Mr Patel who is fab and our procedures were done by Mr Atkinson (head honcho and just brilliant). I reckon you will be in safe hands whoever you see. Are you NHS funded? Have they agreed to tfr your funding? I know Care is a private clinic but you can get your funding transferred - we managed it after a bit of a fight. Happy to talk you through how we did it if you are planning it.


Love to everyone else - think may go to the zoo today


Mother Hen xx


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Morning ladys. Sunshinning and lookin like a lovely day   

Feeling more anxious today, god knows how i will be in the morning! Will be up early to be at care for 8.15, but at least its a morning appointment and hopefully will be back home for lunch time and feeling more positive after EC.  
Dont know who am trying to kidd because even if they get enough eggs i'l then be concernerd on how many have fertilize and then when i know that i'l be concerned how many if any are good grades, then will follow concerns on how many if any i have to put back, followed by the anxious 2ww and if i get BNF or a BNP, followed by the rest of the pregancy all the way until i have a healthy little bundle of joy in my arms!!!       

Mother Hen 
Hope your well today. Question for you if you can answer it.. if i had my late night injection at 9.45pm and i need to be at care for 8.15am will i be having EC at 9.45am? just thinking a hour and a half is a long time just to sedate me. My the way yes i am been sedated chick. Am not good with drugs and they tend to make me ill, had a few ops in past suppose to be just day care and they end up keeping me in. 3yrs ago i dislocated my knee (extream pain)and was sedated then ...sick as a dog i was. That prob why am more anxious than would be. Anyway am rabbiting on about myself again sorry about that.  Really hoping when you go for your scan your lining as thicked and your ready for your ET chick    

Good luck to all you ladys out there, sending you lots of    and


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Hey Loll   


Good luck tomorrow hun...honestly can't remember how my EC went in terms of timing last time and as we're doing Frozen Embryo Tfr this time, have not had to go through it. I had sedation too last time - I found it just fine. Fingers crossed you will too. I was fully aware of what was happening but with no pain at all...I remember them counting the eggs as they came out - weird!


It's an anxious time from EC to the end of the 2ww....I tried to keep busy without overdoing it. Sitting around thinking and brooding ain't for me, I'd go nuts!   


I'm in tomorrow at 10.15 so we may pass in the corridor! Am feeling just a bit better ta - shingles all cleared up and had a couple of better nites sleep so almost human again - well, as human as you can be when popped up on these meds, eh?!   


Sending you lost of     


Mother Hen xx


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Hiya everybody 
Just updating.. My Ec went really well, i had 9 foliys intotal but one was small, on a positive note they took 8 eggs from me so am pleased with that    Just   that some fertilize and produce good embies. They will phone me tomorrow with results and ET will then be (all been well) Thursday or Saturday if they go to a blastcyst. Very exciting but also very nervous but as my DH says what will be will be they nothing more we can do but wait and   

Mother Hen
I was having EC while you was there chick and i slept through it all, didnt feel a thing. Am feeling very well but bit tired so just quick post before i have 40 winks. How did you get on today? hope you have had good news x

sending lots of        and     to everyone. Good luck x


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Hey all


Loll - great news re your eggs hun - think we got 9 last time round and ended up with 6 good quality embies so everything crossed for you hun    .


Well, I've had a hectic day. After good weekend with my back was up in agony at 2.30 this a.m. for some reason and no sleep after that...Aaagh! Still, at scan this a.m. the lovely Mr Patel is back from sick leave - he was happy with my lining so they said ET on Wednesday.


Then got home and hubby tried to speak to Mother In Law  (she is our only available child care for M if ET is on a Wed) but couldn't get her - we thought it strange. Turns out a bit later that Father In Law had a bad car accident this morning - just bumps and bruises and whiplash in the end (after hosp visit) but he is v shaken and the car is a write off. MIL unable to get to us Wed as no car and also understandably doesn't want to leave FIL alone - he is 75 and has had heart trouble. 


After much toing and froing, we were still struggling for care for M so Care have put our tfr back to Thurs (M in nursery then). I am absolutely frazzled! 


Just gotta pray for the embies to thaw now    . They are thawing all 4 on Wed and then grow them on till Thurs to pick the best 2....not feeling super positive at the moment given the way this treatment has gone so far and everything else too....my mum and dad decided to go away on holiday and not even wished me well with stuff this week. Mum being really negative about my decision to go for a second and have found it v upsetting   


Anyway, enough doom and gloom...am gonna make some tea then give myself a talking to, get in a long bath and listen to my hypnotherapy CD for fertility in an attempt to restore some calm and positive thinking!! 


Bye for now


Mother Hen
xx


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Mother Hen said:


> Hey all
> 
> Loll - great news re your eggs hun - think we got 9 last time round and ended up with 6 good quality embies so everything crossed for you hun   .
> 
> ...


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Hey all


Loll - thanks for the tea and sympathy. Am onwards and upwards today. They have thawed our 4 embies and all survived - with 2 strong contenders for tfr tomorrow.   


Have you got a date for tfr yet? Keep me posted hun   


Mother Hen xx


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Hi everyone   

My update so far... Had phone call yesterday and told...out of 8 eggs one was'nt mature enough so that one would have never fertilized. The other 7 all fertilized and the nurse told me that i had 100% fertilization rate and could'nt get better news. I was very positive yesterday and my DH and i went to london to watch a new tv show, so good day out.
Had phone call to day and told one was slow and may not do much however the remaining 6 are all grade 2 (2/3 cells) and they want to do a 3 day ET tomorrow. Feeling very emotional and scared because as from then its down to me to carry them and keep them safe. Stupid i know but cant help the way i feel. 
Was told that grade 2 on day 2 was very good and they will have a look at them  again tomorrow before the transfer and let me know how they doing. Hopefully they will be growing just fine    but still feel abit negative about the whole thing!! Does anyone or know someone that had grade 2 transfere and went on to have a BFP?

Mother hen. Good news about your embies chick. Will be thinking about you tomorrow. Pleased we having same day ET it will be nice to have someone at same stage during these next 2ww xx      

Good luck and sending lots of    to everyone out there


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

Sorry I've not been around much, I have no idea where the time goes nowadays - I thought it flew by with just Luke but add another into the mix and no sooner are you up in the morning than it seems it's bed time already   

Sam, I can't believe Tilly is 2 already, it seems like only yesterday when you were pg with her!  How are you feeling?  Hope bump is behaving   

Mother Hen and Loll, keeping everything crossed for ET for you and praying you both get your bfp's   

Sarah, hey chick, good news you've nearly finished your antibiotics, fingers crossed the tests will come back negative and you can get on with tx again.  Will you still need all the immune stuff or do they think that this infection was the cause of the probs?  It would be great if you could just go ahead with a straightforward tx instead of having to go abroad and have all that expensive immune therapy.  

George, how's it going with the homework from social services?

Em, congrats on your pg (I might have already said congrats but my brain doesn't work anymore    )

Louise, thinking of you hun   

Well, Bella had her tongue tie snipped today at Stepping Hill - apparently there is no-one in Macc who can do it.  She didn't bat an eyelid bless her, was expecting her to scream the place down but she was fine.  It's made a huge difference - haven't had to change her soaking wet clothes after feeds from the dribbling and she hasn't had nearly as much wind after either.  Took Luke to Clarks yesterday to buy his first pair of proper shoes now he's cruising round the furniture like a pro.  He looks so cute in them, he was fascinated by the slider thing the lady used to measure his feet and kept touching it and giggling    Had to leave the shoes on him though - he had a right paddy when I tried to take them off him in the shop.  I'm fine apart from being knackered but not too bad now, Bella's a good sleeper just like Luke was and goes through from her 10:30 feed to 6:30 the next morning.  Am now back in my old pre-Luke clothes (probably because I don't get to chance to eat properly until after Luke's in bed in the evening    )

Hope everyone's well - sorry if I've missed anyone.

Yvonne xx


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

ET day.. OMG we had 3 transfered    1 x grade 1,7 cell. 1 x grade 3,6 cell and 1 x grade 2,5 cell the remaining 4 (the one they thought might not do anything, actully caught up) was all at grade 2, 4 to 5 cells but they said not to freeze because they didn't expect them to survive the frezzing process   .
Only had 3 put back because we was told the grade 2, 5 cells could take and implant and so seemed a waste not to, was also told that by putting 3 back we stood a better chance of getting a BFP from 1. They said they didn't expect all 3 to stick.
We now have a 12 day wait for the blood test roll on the 25th. Hoping and praying that at least one of my little embies will grow into a lovely healthy little baby that we will get to hold and cuddle in approx 39wks             

Mother Hen how have you got on chick ?


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Loll, well done you! 

Mother hen hope everything went well and you are also PUPO.

Sarah how are you, any results yet?

George what's next for you?

MD when are you starting next cycle?

Lancs Lass, not long until your appt at St Mary's now.

Iccle, thinking of you and sending love your way.

Em, nearly 9 weeks already  

Hope everyone else is OK

xxx


----------



## MD (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi Sam, hope Tilly had a great birthday!!! How are you feeling? My treatment was put back slightly was supposed to start on day 1 but will not be starting till day 21 now...so i start down regging around the 30th May. Can't bloomin wait   .


Loll - Congrats on being PUPO - Well done. I was not aware that 3 embies could be put back thats great news!    1 or more sticks xxx


Mother Hen - How did ET go?


Sarah - Have you finished your tabs? Hope everything going OK for you


Hi to everyone else - hope everyone is OK.


MD xxx


----------



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

Just marking page girls


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Girls

I haven't posted much lately but just to let you know that I am keeping up to date with all your news.

Good luck to all the ladies going through tx and those who are PUPO, keeping everything crossed for you.

Sam, how you doing?  I hope Tilly had a wonderful 2nd birthday - how time flies by!

Sarah, hows things with you hun?

Hi to all,

Dawn x


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Hi to all   
Thanks to Yvonne90, Samper, MD, Bunny-kins and Dawnf for the Congratulations/Good luck on being pupo..   it will be a BFP in a 11days and counting   . For some reason i am a bit snappy with my DH today and looking forward to him going back to work on Monday am not back till Wenesday so will have a few days peace and quiet. I stopped smoking just before starting stimms and could do with a cig today   but i will stay resisted for my little embies. Am eating loads and trying to be very healthy plus eating lots of protein so am starting to pile the pounds on  ' Hopefully it will all be worth it   .

MD 
Mature ladys (over 40) can have upto 3 transfered. I never planed on 3, in fact i had said all along that i would  have no more than 2 but then when they said they would't freeze any we had a sudden change of heart. Just trying to give ourself the best chance poss of having a baby  
    to all

Mother Hen
How are you chick? not heard anything from you since ET and am hoping eveything went well for you?and that you have just been too busy to post


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Hey all


Sorry not been on since ET - broadband playing up plus v hectic here. (Long story!) 


Just quickly, we now have 2 Grade 2 embies (8 cell and 6 cell) safely on board so it's the dreaded 2ww...here we go again! Test date 27th.


Back later for personals


Mother Hen xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Go MH, congrats on being PUPO and good luck for 27th, not long.

You Mum may be being a cool now but I'm sure she'll be the first to congratulate you when you get your BFP. If she is like my Mum she will just be worrying about you and the strain you are putting on yourself.

Hi everyone else

xx


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Hi all  

Question- Today i woke feeling sick and felt this way all day, i have also now been sick a bout 4 times. I dont beleive this could be morning sickness as surely its to early ?? It's just 6 days since ferterlization. Could it possible be a side effect from the pessieris am inserting on a evening ?? has anyone else had this symptom or am i just ....







....









Big congrats on all the BFP's














and














to all the BFN's


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

It could be the trigger jab which is hcg giving you early pregnancy symptoms. It does happen x


----------



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Loll,  If you are still being sick, it may be a good idea to call the clinic as you may have a mild form of OHSS. I hope you are feeling a little bit better hun, make sure you rest up as much as you can and drink plenty of water!!


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Loll, I had exactly what you are describing after ET with Luke because of the trigger shot - HCG is the hormone responsible for morning sickness in the first trimester because that's when your hormone levels rise really quickly so having an injection of this dose can cause nausea etc.

Yvonne xx


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for your replys 
Not feeling as sick this morning, thank god  . I phoned clinic last night (my DH was worried after the 6th time i was sick). They think nothing to worry about and that i may have caught a bug, only not sure where i could of as i have cooked all my own food and made sure everything is washed and cooked propley    Anyway they say if i feel worse today or got other symptoms then to go stright on.

Yvonne90. Did you have another shot of hcg afer on just before ET? because other than my late night injection i have't had anymore and am sure that will be out of my system now as its been 10 days   . Maybe me and you are a rare few that just gets sick lol. How long did you feel sick for?
    to all x


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Loll, no I didn't have any more HCG after trigger, unfortunately my sickness never went away (unless I was asleep) until I was about 22 weeks pg then came back about 34 weeks - typical boy!    Luckily towards the end I didn't have to suffer too much as Luke came early at 36+6.  With Bella I had a little bit of nausea very early on - started just before I missed AF and only lasted until about 8/9 weeks but I never actually threw up with her.  Not sure whether the difference between them was being on such a cocktail of different drugs for so long with Luke then getting a natural bfp with Bella or the difference between boy/girl.  Even though it was miserable being ill all the time with Luke, it's worth it in the long run, even though I am slightly frazzled with a 14 month old and 11 week old     Fingers crossed your sickness is a good sign


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Hi all. Wow its gone quiet on here hope everyone ok   

Am not feeling sick anymore just abit off but feel negative about otd in 7days think i must be preparing to get a BNF

Bunny-kins and MD how are you two hope your both well  

dawnf and Samper- hows you two and your bumps not forgeting Matilda, i love that name   

Yvonne90 hows you again i hope your good and bothe luke and isabell keeping you busy  

Mother hen hope your ok and 2ww not driving you mad. hope all's going well for you and your back not playing up hun. cant forget M hope she being good for you


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Hey ladies


Well it was lovely havin that sun yest....where's it gone?


Samper - there's def an element of concern with my mum but she just has the reverse from normal way of showing it! Can't believe you are 28 weeks PG now...the last trimester already! Hope you feelin well hun.


Loll - sorry you've been feeling rotten - hope it has settled down for you now and the 2ww not driving you completely mad. Thx for PMs, my OTD is 27th.


Yvonne90 - bet there's never a dull moment on your house at the mo!    to you hun!


MD - hope the wait to start tx is not driving you mad


Iccle -     


Angels - hope all well with you hun


AFM - well certainly no time for dwelling on the old    as M been ill again - up all nite Mon (always happens when DH away, without fail). I thought she was just playin up as no temp or symptoms but then started with high temp again yest and throwin up last nite - joy! Poor lamb has had a right few weeks of it, starting with slapped cheek a month ago. We are having a pyjama day today. Am hopin she'll have a good long nap this aft - and I'll be joining her   !


Bye for now folks   


Mother Hen
xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi All

Sorry I have been so crap at posting recently, I don't know where time goes   

How are you 2 Pupo ladies doing not long until OTD now for both of you, MH sounds like you are being kept busy which is good   

Em, how are you and your little bump doing? Has Mick got you warpped up in cotton wool    ?

Dawn, you must be due to start mat leave any time.

Yvonne, don't know how you do it? Tilly is absolutely adorable but a rascal, i'm hoping she will calm down a bit before No 2 arrives otherwise I won't need to worry about dieting   

LL when is your appointment, keep us posted...

George hope things are going well your end.

Sarah have you had your results back yet        
  
MD you must be starting round 2 soon       

Not much to report my end, just very busy.

xx


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Hi everyone   
Glad to here everthing seem's to be going right for you all at mo. Hoping your all well

As for me, am having bad headache's, started Wenesday still have it today. Just cant seem to shift it and its kept me awake last 2 nights so feeling tired. Not been into work yesterday or today although it does't feel quite as bad as it as done so hopefully by tomor it will have cleared. Other than that and feeling slightly sick now and again (from the headaches i think) i am ok, even boobs are only slightly tender! Not positive about Tuesday's test day. I did a hpt yesterday 7dp3dt got a BFN as i expected, although i thing it prob too early to test really. Anyway i have told myself i wont do another test and i will wait for blood test Tuesday. But i have convinced myself it will be a BFN.

Good look and   to everyone x


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Hey all


Samper - loving the new pic of Tilly. She is a cutie. Her hair is just like my little M's. I know wot you mean about adorable but rascals..M even called me a cheeky rascal this morning!   Hope things slow down a bit for you and you can get some rest. 


Loll - step away from the tests! That's an order!! You'll only drive yourself mad - and as you say, it's really too early to say at this stage. Hope the headaches subside soon hun.   and      for Tuesday.


Hope everyone is enjoying the sun - I'm off to sit in garden and catch a few rays.    M in nursery today. I've not done all my jobs but weather forecast said cold again next week so s*d it!!


Bye for now   


Mother Hen xx


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Off to Edinburgh tomorrow as DH running in the Edinburgh marathon on Sunday.

Sam - the photo of Tilly is gorgeous - can't believe how quickly she is growing.  I finish work on 17th June so not long to go now....I can't wait to finish now as I am so tired and I've been suffering with SPD so I'm having to wear a support belt!!  

Sarah - How are you hun.....haven't heard from you in a while, hope things are okay.

Yvonne - Hope you are okay.

MH - Hope M okay now.  Sending you    

Loll - I'm with MH, step away from the pee sticks!!!    Sending you    

MD -   

Well girls, have a lovely weekend and enjoy the rays...  

Dawn x


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Hi ladys
Well headache as finaly gone and am feeling well for the 1st time since last saturday. Feel normal so not sure if thats a good sign. I dont have sore boob, cramps or any other symptoms other ladys seem to have. I am now 12 days since EC and 9dp3dt. From reading other's stories my clinic seems to me giving me a blood test alittle earlyer than anyone else. It will be Tuesday which will be 15 days since EC and 12 days after 3day transfer. My period should be due on the Thursday (28day cycle) altho i tend to have my cycle between 27 and 29 days so anytime from Wenseday i guess!    for a BNP but really still feel negative about that  

So sorry for those who have got to the 2ww and then get a BFN   
Fantastic for those with a BFP, Big congrats to you all   

Hope everyone else is well and things are going to plan


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

MH hope your well chick and all going good for you x

My test tomorr but i already know it will be a BFN as i have started to loose a very small amount of brown discharge since this morning and am waiting for my AF to start soon (altho i wish it would start now as its like slow torcher, and am knicker checking every half hour







but only a very tiny amount of brown discharged and not everytime i wipe. (Sorry for the details)
Was naughty and bought a first respose today it was negative confiming my thoughts. Dare not tell DH i have done one as he believes we should wait for hospital results with a blood test. I am day 26 of my cycle and if they was a chance i was pregnant am sure it would of shown on the hpt. Dont want to go to clinic tomorr because i dont want my DH to here its negative he will be in bits and i feel helpless in shielding him from the pain the result will bring. Cant stop crying to day, life is crap and i feel i have let my DH down. Not that he would say it or even think it but i do







Not sure how i will cope tomorrow when clinic tell's me no


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Loll - thinking of you and sending you lots of     and   .

Dawn x


----------



## babs68 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hello everyone

mind if I join you for some company? I'm two weeks into down-regulating for my frozen embryo transfer at Manchester (I also use the satellite clinic at Bolton) and because I've decided not to tell as many people as I did last time, I'm finding it a bit lonely!  Would love to hear any tips for getting the body ready (can't remember what I did last time).......

Lots of luck and positive thoughts to everyone,
take care,
Babsxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Loll you will cope as hard as it may seem. You haven't had your results yet so wait for them before getting yourself too worked up. Fingers crossed I hope you will be pleasantly surprised. Unfortunately ivfis a dreadful emotional rollercoaster as we are all only too aware. Will be thinking of you tomorrow. 

MH fingers crossed for you.

Babs welcome to the board 

X


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Hi Girls me agin sorry to be a pain but just need to post my update.. My brown light discharge changed to a slight pink but it appears to have stopped now








. Not sure what to think only that the pesserie i take on a night time is stopping my AF coming?







Its very strange and am starting to wonder if am clutchin at straws. I have read some posts of women having negative hpt's to go on to have a BFP with a blood test. Doubt i could be so lucky. I would't of tested today if i had not had the discharge but with both together it's very unlikely i will get a BFP tomorrow. Saying that why as my AF not come?? Perhaps it will be another storie in the morning







. x


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Loll, try not to read too much into it hun and wait for your bloods (as hard as it is!)  I had pinky brown discharge and light spotting just before AF was due when I found out I was pg with Bella and then AF never arrived.  Discharge and spotting early on is very common so you never know, it may not necessarily be a bad sign chick xx

Mother Hen, isn't your OTD soon as well?  Fingers crossed xx

Welcome Babs and good luck with your tx

Dawn, how did the marathon go?  Hope you managed some shopping - I love Edinburgh!

Well, have to say, I have loved the sunshine but haven't loved the effect it's had on Luke.  10pm I finally got him to bed Saturday night, then he woke again at 2:30am when hubs came in from work and he was downstairs with him till 4am, then the little monkey was up again at 6!!  He's been sooooo grumpy, he's been going to bed it just in his vest and the fan on his room (had to hide it on the floor where he can't see it though cos it frightens him    )

Bet our pg ladies haven't been loving the heat quite so much either.......

Bella's got her second jabs tomorrow, dreading it    I know it's for her own good and I should be used to it by now after having all of Luke's done but I still feel like bad mummy letting the nasty nurse hurt her    On the plus side, she's definitely not as mardy as Luke is so hopefully she'll calm down quickly.

Sorry if I've missed anyone, I'm typing this while eating my tea   

Yvonne xx


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Me again... well its all over got a BFN from blood test. Me and DH Heartbroken
Good luck to everyone else x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Loll, so sorry    You posted as I was writing this so i have had to do a bit of re-write. Take some time out and re-think next steps, thinking of you...

MH when is your test?

I can't belive they do blood tests these days, it just used to be an HPT- it's much better now.

LL have you had you appointment yet?

Yvonne hi, glad to hear your keeping well- unfortunately we had more bad nights sleeps with Tilly when she was between 1 and 2 than we ever did when she was a baby!

Hope everyone else is OK.

xx


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Hey ladies


So sorry not posted before. Been laid up with old back again, plus M had few days of complete toddler meltdowns. Most unusual for her to be like this for days on end...prob the heat! Hang in there all you ladies going thro the same with little ones.


Loll -     hun. So very sorry to hear your news chick. Take some time out to comfort each other and see what your follow up appt says. You might get some helpful info from that.


Samper - not sure what the procedure is at Care now as Loll had blood test but I'm just on the old HPT - test on Thurs 27th. Am not an early tester so hangin in there and we'll see....  . Hope you not too uncomfortable in the heat.


Yvonne - hope Bella's jabs went OK and she's not too hot and bothered after


Babs - welcome. Last time I found acupuncture and hypno were really helpful but this time, with a toddler not really had the time to do much other than listen to my hypno CD a few times. Sending you   


Will keep you all posted on my result Thurs girls


Bye for now   


Mother Hen
xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Good luck MH 

xx


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Thanks for being there for me and all your kind words x
MH- Will be thinking about you thursday good luck hun x


----------



## babs68 (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks everyone for all your warm welcomes!   

So sorry Loll about your sad news, my thoughts are with you.....

Mother Hen, sounds like we went going through our treatment at Manchester at the same time! Also sounds  like we're going for FET at the same time too! They were brilliant last time, they didn't give up on me despite things being stacked against me, I have everything to thank them for..... I'm also having medicated FET, because of my menopausal state (always strange to refer to myself like that!). Good luck with your treatment too.

Warm thoughts to everyone,
Babsxx


----------



## MD (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Sorry i have not been on for a while, i have been away.

Loll i am so sorry. Take some time out with DH.....sending you lots of     

MH - Good luck for Thurs    
Babs - Welome   

Sam and Dawn - Hope you are both doing OK in this heat and aren't too uncomfortable.

Hi to everyone else hop your all OK.

I start my treatment later on this week cant wait. I am really going to try and relax this time around last time i just had 3 days off for EC to ET. I may take two weeks hol this time as work can be really stressful and i am sure that won't help. 


MD xx


----------



## Donnie Darko (Dec 4, 2009)

hi everyone, I hope you don't mind me joining I've been lurking for quite a while!
I start treatment next week-goodness that sounds scary when you write it down!! I will be on short protocol due to my FSH (around 11), I'm 38 and have been ttc forever (or so it feels). This is my first attempt and I'm pretty scared.
Loll-so sorry to hear about your bfn 
MD-looks like we''l be doing it at around the same time! 
hi to everyone else, look forward to getting to know you all


----------



## MD (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi Donnie....Yey a cycle buddy    !!! sending you lots of      for your cycle.


My Hubby is in China this week he has never been away on business before and i am missing him loads....we work for the same company tho so i have been able to speak to him during the day otherwise it would have been so difficult to talk with the time difference.


Hope everyone is OK


MDxx


----------



## loopylisa73 (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi Ladies 

My name is Loopylisa and i have just been referred to Care in Manchester, i am going down the donor route as my FSH levels are way high, so cant do it on my own(which means without a donor i have to pay 5-6k) but all will be worth it if it works ....

Hope you didnt mind me posting x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Any news  mother hen? Sending lots of positive vibes your way for a bfp


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Hey all


Well, like everything in this damn treatment cycle, my result has not been entirely straightforward! Did the HPT the clinic gave me at 5.15 a.m. Waited 3 mins and looked and immediately said 'It's negative". Then as I stood there I started to see a very very faint line appearing. Didn't know what to think as last time with DD it was very strong line.   


Rang the clinic and left a message and then back to normal a.m. routine of getting DD up and out to nursery. Then I hotfooted it to the chemist and bought some ClearBlue Digital tests - tried one and it said BFP!!


Have just spoken to clinic now as well - OMG I think I'm actually BFP!!!! Scan 2 weeks today folks! Miracles definitely do happen - 2 treatments, 2 positives....Wooohoooo!     


Mother Hen
xx


----------



## lancs Lass (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi all sorry not been on here for ages, but I was not doing so well as I had a bad feeling about my up & coming appointment! So needed to try to step back & try to not think about it, but of course still did! But I have been popping in & reading your posts to see how you all doing.

Mother Hen that is great news!!! 

Hope all well and everything crossed! Congratulations!! So pleased for you!​
Loll - So sorry chic, you poor thing! Hope you are OK? 

Hi to everyone else!

Well girls what can I say, yesterday was our long awaited 1st consultation at St. Marys. Referral in Dec 09, tests in Feb 10.....appointment end of May. To be told that i am unsuitable to be given treatment on the N.H.S. My AMH level (less than 1) is well below the 2.2 cut off point for NHS treatment, therefore the success rate is less than 5% for women with my AMH levels. Why have they not tested my AMH level over 18 months ago when I first visited my GP? I have wasted over a year of my life worrying, stressing and getting no where fast. I could have moved forward & decided what to do 12 months ago. They must have had my AMH result in Feb when the test was done, why wait over 3 months to tell me! I am p****d off! So I can either try privately with my own eggs at a less than 5% chance or donor eggs at a 50% chance. He asked if there was anyone I could ask to be a donor. I don't have any sisters, all my female cousins are older than me, most of my friends are my age, knocking on or over 40! Hubby I knew at this point was totally against donor, Dr tried to help & explained a few things to DH about donor eggs. I was very upset, we had a huge heated, emotional fall out when we came out and sat in the car. A very hard day I can tell you.

Girls we are possible going to get a loan to pay for this and are thinking to try with my eggs possibly once to see and then we can move on and draw a line under it, if you see what I mean.





















Any advice greatfully appreciated.

Donor eggs? Anyone can send me any info/help/advice?









I saw Dr. Nardo at St. Mary's, he has given me his card, he is from Northwest fertility. Guessing that is not CARE? Anybody been treated by him?

Girls looking forward to hearing your opinions and please offer any info you think might help!

Take care girls!


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

MH fantastic news, so pleased for you 

LL, don't even start thinking about donor eggs, a number of woman on here have been told by St. Mary's theoir AMH levels are too low for  treatment only to go to CARE and get lots of lovely follies and BFP. I think it's just and excuse to avoid treating people!!

Just get on to your GP 1st thing in the morning and ask them to fax a referral to CARE, call them after they have done it so try and speed the process along.

Please try to be positive until you see a cons at CARE, St Mary's really is a disgrace!!!!

xx


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Mother hen what fantastic news chick wishing you and your family all the best for the future x


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Mother Hen - what amazing news!!!!!!!!!!    Sending you and DH massive congratulations.

Dawn x


----------



## MD (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi Everyone,


Mother Hen congrats          Such great news, so pleased for you.


Lancs Lass - I second what Sam says. Get straight to Care....They may give you different odds for a start as they have much higher success rates than St.Mary's!! If it was me i would give my own eggs a shot...It only takes one embryo to get your BFP   


LoopyLisa - Welcome   


Hi to everyone else.


MD xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Really pleased you are going again MD lots and lots                 for a BFP

welcome Babs and DD

xx


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Hey all


Wot a weird day - just can't get my head together at all!!  Spent half this afternoon cleaning out the junk drawer in the kitchen...how's that for nesting!!    


Lancs Lass - I'm with all the others on your circs - I'd be hotfooting it to CARE asap - in my experience, they will be very straight with you. I'd consider them at the top of their game - if anyone can give you a chance, I'd put my money on them.  As for the question of DE, again, I'm with Samper and MD. I think if you didn't give your own eggs a shot, you'd always be wondering what if....I've heard of people similar to you who have managed that one golden embryo....good luck hun.   


Donnie Darko and LoopyLisa - welcome girls. You're in good hands at CARE.


Mother Hen
xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Mother Hen      When are you going to tell your Mum? So pleased for you and I hope your back is feeling better... So when is your scan booked for?


xx


----------



## loopylisa73 (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks ladies..... Mother hen congrats!!!      Makes me feel better knowing im gonna be going to a good clinic x  

Loopy xx


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Hey all


Sam - have told Mum. Of course she is pleased but now fretting about if it might be twins! Mothers!!! Have said to DH if I ever get like that with M he can shoot me!!!   


Actually have had couple of better days with back and a full night's sleep last nite - yeah!!  Am knackered though. Think it's all the adrenaline of the whole thing. Havin an afternoon reading mags on sofa!!


Mother Hen
xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Good for you MH enjoy your sofa  Sadly you will probably turn out just like your Mum, it's in our genes       I get more like mine every day     

If it's twins then great, they may be a bit of handful but you'll cope and she'll have even more grandchildren to show off    

Lanc lass, have you had time to think about things yet and get in touch with CARE?

Hope everyone else is OK especially those of you going through treatment 

Sarah, any news from you

xx


----------



## lancs Lass (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks ladies, all your continued help & advice greatly appreciated.

I nearly rang GP and asked them to contact CARE today. But not seen DH since Wed night (HGV Driver) so need to have a chat with him & do it on Tuesday (Docs prob shut on Mon).

Thanks guys cos yes I want to try with my own & see first & you have made me feel better about doing that. Thanks so much Samper, Mother Hen & MD. Lisa how are you finding CARE & where you upto?

Going to have a chat with DH, have a think but thinking go for it with my eggs & see what happens. I won't get my hopes up but i have to try!

Have a good weekend girls!!! I am working Monday in lieu of having Wed off to go to St. Marys!


----------



## loopylisa73 (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi LL,

I was only referred 1 week ago, but my consultant says i am in the best hands at CARE so i have to trust in that.
Have to go for my bloods again this week so fingers crossed the dont leave it too long before an appointment.

Just want to get on and sort it out as soon as poss.

I will have to use donor eggs so may have to wait a while   

Lisa


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi All

sorry not read back much yet, but a huge congratulations to mother hen   

been really busy at work cos the Learning and Skills Council (or whatever their new name is now) has dropped an audit on us for all our paperwork to do with our learners, saying that this new project has nearly been going 12 months so i suppose they would need to check.

anyway i've been that tired when i get in from work i've just been knackered, and been in bed for about 9.30pm, so much for the rock and roll lifestyle    

just an update from me
we had our dating scan and booking in appointment on Thursday all is ok, they have brought my due date forward by 5 days, so now due 12th Dec instead, he/she is measuring bigger, really long but both me and Mick are quite tall.
seeing the consultant on Tuesday as he wasn't there on Thursday so i will know more on how they intend to look after me, or should i say how i expect them to look after me   

sorry if i've missed any important news but i'll get chance to read back over the weekend.

Love to all
Em X


----------



## lancs Lass (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi girls

Em - Good that all well with your scan, a December baby how lovely, bet it was reasuring to know all is well.

Lisa - Sorry I am busy finding out all I can! But have you heard how good CARE are with Donor Eggs or anything? Are you thinking of a UK donor or from abroad (is that quicker?) I presum CARE help you find the correct donor? 

MD - Good luck for your treatment, does it start next week? Fingers crossed?

Samper - Hope you are OK?

Mother Hen - How are you chic? Hope you are taking it easy & I bet you can not quite believe it! Take care of yourself and hope your back is not playing you up too much!



Decided to take your advice and ask my GP to refer me to CARE rather than NWF. I take it you are all happy with CARE's service? We are going to try with my eggs first & take it from there. I am going to try to not get my hopes up and at least now I know my options & feel like I am now in control of what we do and I can get things moving forward. Thanks girls, have a good weekend (bit damp)!


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

LL seriously stop thinking about donation until you have seen the CARE team. They won't treat you with your own eggs unless they think you have have a good chance. Try and forget you even went to St Mary's and wait until you see a consultant at care for a new opinion. If you keep thinking about you will drive yourself crazy.

Care are the best clinic in the northwest. The only thing I would say is prepare to raise funding for at least 2-3cycles. It may not take that many but you need to mentally and financially prepare. 

Xxxx


----------



## Donnie Darko (Dec 4, 2009)

good afternoon ladies, and thanks for the lovely welcome!
firstly, congratulations to mother hen-how amazing!!!
lancs lass-I had a similar problem with st marys in that as our funding was withdrawn, they with-held all of our results. As my fsh had previously been taken several times but on the wrong day, I was gutted to learn a few months later that st marys knew my fsh was high and amh low for months and hadnt told anyone; i had to get my GP to get the results and interpret them myself. Its truly devastating to learn that when you've been told its ok and I totally understand where youre coming from. Best of luck with care, I honestly am so glad we're out of st marys clutches, even though we're having to self fund now!
MD-will be great to be your cycle buddy   . Think I'll be on day 1 tomorow, which means injections start on Monday   
Hello to all the other ladies, I'm sorry I havent quite got the hang of how to do personals!
Have a happy weekend


----------



## loopylisa73 (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi LL

My consultant says they are the best in that field, as i live here i can request whatever hospital i want and shes picked the one were she thinks i have the best chance....

I will have a meeting to discuss what our requirements are, we have to wait for a suitable donor then go ahead.

If we went to spain treatment would be quicker but who knows...

Lisa x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Lisa, why do you need donor eggs? I noticed that you've just had a couple of iui this year have you just recently found out you need donor eggs? Xx


----------



## loopylisa73 (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi Samper,

I have been on menopur 225ml for the last IUI (3rd attempt) and although i produced 1 good follie my consult said it was highly unlikely that they would use my eggs as they need you to produce around 5 but i was on a high dose of med an it still didnt work.....

So i understand and have gotten used to the idea now 

Lisa x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Such a shame, Lisa. So have you actually seen one of the cons at CARE yet? If not you never know they may want to give you one last go with your own eggs. I was about to do another cycle before I got my bfp and Mr patel prescribed me 2 months of hrt before starting stimms and then steroids with the stimms to help me along. 

I was on the highest dose of menopur when I had tilly and just managed 5 follies and 4 eggs the cycle before that I was on a low dose of menopur and got the same number of follies do each cycle is different.

Either way good luck you will be in great hands

Em glad to here everything is going well. Keep us posted after you have seen cons. You are doing well to stay up until 9.30, I was in bed every night  by 8 in my first trimester 

Xx


----------



## MD (Feb 28, 2009)

Evening Ladies,

Em - Great news about your scan, i cant believe you are 12 weeks already that has gone so fast   

Donnie - I am on long protocol so i have started injecting but will probably be doing so for around 4 weeks before EC. Is this your first tretment or just our first with Care?

Thanks to all those that have sent me well wishes for my treatment    Feels great to start again, am    this is my time.

Hi to everyone hope you are all OK.

MD xx


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Hey all


Em - great to hear from you and so pleased all is well. Keep us posted when you can keep your eyes open for long enough!   


MD and Donnie Darko - good luck with your treatment girls. Really    this is your time.


Sam - your story just goes to show, it only takes one good embie..  


The 2 LLs - I promise you, you will see a difference when you see a consultant at CARE. I switched from NHS at Liverpool having had v bad experience and CARE is just a world apart. Incidentally, I appealed to my Primary Care Trust to get my NHS funding transferred to CARE citing the problems and bad experience I'd had with Liverpool - and got it all paid for at CARE last time. Happy to PM you details if it helps. Had to self fund this time though as > 40.


Well, I have had a massive flop. I just went zonk Fri aft. Think a combination of 2 months of little sleep, adrenaline withdrawal now the news has sunk in, plus PG hormones kicking in - I'm shattered. Have had to nap with DD in afternoons this weekend! Thankfully, back is allowing me to sleep till about 6, which is a big improvement. That said, I was sick as a dog at 4.30 this a.m. Presume morning sickness though I never had any with DD...bet it's a boy!   


We have been potty training this weekend - joy! I am impatient to get to that scan on 10th now, just to check all is well.


Bye for now   


Mother Hen
xx


----------



## Donnie Darko (Dec 4, 2009)

MD said:


> Evening Ladies,
> 
> Em - Great news about your scan, i cant believe you are 12 weeks already that has gone so fast
> 
> ...


----------



## lancs Lass (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi girls,

Mother Hen - How are you doing? Hope you are feeling OK & getting over your tiredness?

Donnie Darko - thanks for your advice & post, yes you are right, that I too feel relieved in a way that St. Marys are not in control, no long waiting not nothing what happening. We can move forward, but yes having to pay for it hurts! How is your treatment going?

MD - Good luck chick! How is it going?

Loopylisa - Thanks for your supportive post, very much appreciated. Have you heard anything about your blood tests or appointment yet?

Samper - How are you doing chick? Thanks for your help, has really helped.

Em - How are you feeling?

Hi to everyone else!

I have to say your support, help & advice has really helped me get through the last week & helped us decide what & where to go next. Thanks girls! 

I have telephoned CARE & spoken to my GP's surgery. GP was going to fax a letter straight away & CARE sending me some info. Will be about 6 weeks until my first appointment but you guys kindly warned me about that. We are away on holiday in 2 1/2 weeks so at least that will help take our minds off it a little. Guys I need to try to get a copy of my notes form St Marys, I believe that is not always easy?

If CELINE DION can do it so can I!


----------



## MD (Feb 28, 2009)

Hello Ladies,

Hope your all enjoying the lovely sunshine.

Lancs great news about getting in contact with Care...I am not sure about how to get your notes from St Mary's but am sure some of the other ladies will. 

Mother Hen, How are you feeling? What date is your first scan?

Donnie, How are the injections going? When do you go for your first scan? I am injecting now and have been for about a week...Just waiting for AF to show up then i can book my down reg scan.

Samper and Dawn - Not long now. Bump rubs to you both.

Yvonne - Hope you are all doing OK

Hello to eveyone else....George, Swinny and Bright eyes hope you are all OK? xx

MD xx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Morning all

just saying hiya as i don't seem to get much chance to post,

hope you are all ok and have been enjoying this nice weather

not much new with me, bump coming along nicely, much quicker and bigger than last time, i really can't wait till December to meet our little one, i'm so excited which has shocked me a little, i was sure i'd be more neurotic than i am, well i suppose there is time yet   

back soon
love Em X


----------



## Donnie Darko (Dec 4, 2009)

hi everyone
I spent ages doing personals and my new computer went off and I lost it all, so apologies for lack of-don't fancy doing it all again, but hope youre all ok.
I've had my first scan-it wasnt great, think I only have 7 or so follies over 8mm so theyve upped my menopur-am now on 450mg!! so disappointed and fed up but have just had a lovely couple of days away so this is the price you pay for being chilled out on IVF I guess.
hope everyones ok
x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Donnie 7 follies is absolutely fine I only had 5 and have beautiful daughter.keep relaxed and positive it will help give you the best outcome

Em good for you being so relaxed, you must be so excited Xx

LL so glad you are going to CARE you will be in great hands.

Dawn have you finished work yet? I've still got about 7  or 8 weeks left...

George, Sarah hope you are both ok,  not heard from you for ages??

Mother hen not long until your scan, so exciting  

MD how long have you got until you start the stimms? 
  
Love everyone

Xxxx


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Hey ladies


Sorry not been on but not great news this end, I'm afraid. Starting bleeding yesterday afternoon - firstly a little brown blood on wiping, then fresh blood on wiping and today more like light period. (Sorry for TMI).
Did pee stick last night (ClearBlue Digital with days since conception) which was fine and no of weeks had increased a week from OTD so that was reassuring until bleeding got worse today. Clinic in regular touch with me and have brought scan forward to Friday so we don't have to wait through another weekend.


I know it happens a lot and doesn't necessarily mean the worst but it is soooo scary as I had nothing like this last time. Am trying very hard to stay positive but every trip to the loo is a downer at the mo - complicated further by the fact that we are potty training DD and she insists on joining me for a wee every time!


Have been trying to rest as mush as poss but not easy with a 2 year old. To complicate matters, DH away Mon - Thurs next week on majorly important trip for his new job. Will be able to get a little help in day Mon and poss Wed but other than that am flying solo, so putting feet up out of question.


Bought more pee sticks today. Trying to decide whether to do another tonight. Just waiting for DH to put DD to bed as don't want to be upset in front of her if any problem.


Sorry for me post ladies - will try to pull self together before next one!


Hope you all enjoying sun while it lasts and you more heavily PG ladies not too hot and bothered.


Mother Hen
xx


----------



## Donnie Darko (Dec 4, 2009)

samper-thanks so much for the encouragement -really appreciated
mother hen-so sorry you are going through all of this stress, hoping and praying for you that it stops quickly


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Mother hen, I know it is extremely difficult to stay positive (unfortunately i've been there after my 1st ivf) but please try. Not every bleed means the worst, it also almost seems to be common with twins. Try to stat away from the pee sticks.

How do you feel in yourself? When I m/c'ed after my 1st bfp I knew deep down that it was all over as all other symptoms had gone... I also got a bfn after 2 days of bleeding so it is a great sign that you still have an increasing bfp.

I'll keep everything crossed for you and a positive outcome remember we are here for you.

Xxxx


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Hey all


Thx Samper & Donnie. My mood is up and down. Largely just getting on with it but every now and then have a slump. Afraid I couldn't resist doing another pee stick - all was as it should be so at least I'll hopefully sleep OK tonight.


At the mo, am feeling reasonably OK in myself. Had some cramps Fri but nothing major today. It's difficult not to latch onto every twinge but I'm just trying to say to myself, 'is that something you'd worry about if you weren't bleeding' and ignore it if not. 


Will keep you posted


Mother Hen
xx


----------



## Donnie Darko (Dec 4, 2009)

glad youre feeling a bit better now MH


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Mother Hen - Try and stay positive, I know its easier said than done though.  Sending you   

Sam - I hope you are okay - I am finishing work on Fri (11th), can't believe it's come round so quick - I'm using my annual leave and then maternity leave will start w.e.f 1st July.  

MD - Hope you are okay hun.

Em - I am so glad that everything is as it should be.

Sarah, George - Where are you?

Yvonne - How's Luke and Bella?

Donnie - 7 follies is great!

Hi to all and enjoy your Sunday.

Dawn x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hey girls

Not had chance to read back properly

MotherHen     Congratulations. Bit of a story to spur you on....one of my best friends had IVF and was carrying twins, she had two massive bleeds and her LO's hung on and Evie & Charlie are now 2 years old and up to all kinds of mischief. hang in there kiddo   

Dawn - Not long now, bet you are sooooooooooooooooooooooo excited to meet LO

Yvonne - Hey hun. Hope Luke and Bella are doing well my lovely. I re-test at the end of the month and I'm hoping that it's cleared. If not it'll be more antiB's and even more delays. I am dying to get on with things now as I've got 2 trips to Athens before I can go to Cyprus for tx. It's all been such a pain in the butt   

Sam - How are you sweetie? This warm weather can't be good. When is your due date? Sorry I have been a bit AWOL. Finding it hard at the mo. I feel like this whole nightmare is never ending. Just get one thing sorted and another jumps up and bites me on the backside. I am trying to stay    and I will hopefully get this sorted and be able to get going again soon. Even when I'm not posting, I am thinking about you all   

George - How are you going on with your training?

BE and Iccle - Hope you two are ok      

Em - Glad to hear that you are enjoying your pregnancy, that warms my heart to hear you say that   

MD


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Hey all


Swinny - thanks for kind words and here's hoping things can get moving soon for you   


Dawn - enjoy your last week in work and then get some well earned rest!


Sam - how you coping in the heat. Little better today


DD - hope you OK


Em - hope you are still keeping well


A.F.M., not great news here I'm afraid. Bleeding worsened over weekend and since late Sat is pretty much like normal AF with pains etc so not looking great.    Clinic been brilliant, ringing me every day. They did offer to do bloods today (too early to scan) but DH had to go to London this morning with work. His job has just disappeared and he's been redeployed into new role as a temp measure but still under threat of redundancy. This week's meetings majorly important for new role so couldn't cancel. If had gone for bloods today, beta HcG could have shown nil so would have found out on my own then had to ring DH to tell him so we have opted to wait till scan Fri a.m. when DH is back.


The waiting is tough but hanging in there. Have managed to get DD in nursery today so can put feet up, then Mum and Dad coming tom and my sis coming Tues night and staying Wed. DD in nursery again Thurs Fri so am resting as much as poss. Felt a bit of a heel sending DD in today as she was a it confused but needs must and I am shattered.


Will keep you all posted


Mother Hen
xx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Not had much chance to get on here lately, but...  we got our 1st date with SW next week!! cant wait to get stated and dredding it at the same time  

Hope everone is well x x x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Mother Hen     you poor thing I really feel for you      friday is a long time away. I was reading lots of stories on here yesterday about girls with haematomas resulting in heavy bleeding early on that are now quite far along in their healthy pregnancies so hopefully this is what you are experiencing    

I'm sure M will be fine in nursery, so try not to worry about her...

George I'm so pleased for you, don't dread it i'm sure it will be fine and it's just another step closer to a child/ren of your own    keep us posted   

xx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi All

Mother Hen ~   hang in there, it's not over till it's over, praying hard for you   

George ~ exciting and nerve wrecking at the same time, i'm sure you will be fine, like Sam says i step closer to meeting your future child/ren   

see you soon
Em X


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Hey all


Just a quickie as am dead beat. Unfortunately bleeding so bad ended up at A and E this aft on CARE's advice. Ma n Pa charged over from Lancs to be here to pick up M, bless em.


Eventually seen by registrar who did internal - neck of womb has opened a bit and she had to remove a lump which is prob tissue (sorry TMI). They are sending that off to analyse and have booked me a scan Wed a.m. Only crumb of comfort was Beta Hcg was as expected for this stage (think she said 394). They will do another Wed too.


DH is coming home from London tomorrow.


Thanks for your support girls. Will keep you posted. Off to bed now


Mother Hen
xx


----------



## MD (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi MH - I really do hope everything is OK and i am sending you lots of        for your scan tomorrow. Hang in there - the blood results sounds like a really good sign xxx

George - Great news on your SW visit. Hope it all goes well   


Swinny -      Hope everything is OK when you retest

Hi to everyone else.

Am still downregging waiting for my damn AF to show up....am about 3/4 days late!!

MD xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

MH     you poor thing. Lots and lots of        for tomorrow...

MD, hang in there it won't be long

xx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Sorry for the quickie, just wanted to send mother hen lots of positive vibes.  Like MD says, the bloods sound good, fingers crossed it's just one of those unexplained bleeds that frighten the life out of you


----------



## Donnie Darko (Dec 4, 2009)

hi everyone
mother hen-sending you lots of positive vibes, it must be incredibly hard. hope you can get some rest.
MD-hope af comes soon
hi to everyone else
me-well, I'm going for EC on Thursday and transfer on Saturday. Have had a really bad time with side effects from the menopur (bursting into tears, feeling really really negative), but I am on 450mg so no wonder I suppose! Only have 5 follies over 15mm so desperately hoping some more will grow by Thurs
xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

DD 5 follies is fine- I have Tilly from 5 follies so be positive, it only takes one      

xxx


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Ladies

Just an update from me - very sadly, scan this a.m. confirmed we have lost our little bean(s). Am devastated.

Will be back on when can bring myself to post some sense.

Thanks for support ladies

Mother Hen
xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

MH       you poor thing     sending love and best wishes, I know how devastating this and that nothing is going to make you feel better right now, so you just take your own time and grieve. I'll be thinking of you.

xxx


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Mother hen- my heart goes out to you chick so sorry about your news   

Went for my follow up yesterday and doc thinks we should try again, he said he was impressed with the way i had responded to the treatment and up't our chance from 5-10% to 15-20%    but DH say's he cound't go through with the heartache of another BFN and said if it was gauranteed to work he would more than happily spend all our savings and more but just wont take the risk of the heartbreak a BFN would bring    i do understand where he is coming from but feel i would certainly risk another go as am left feeling empty and want even more to give my DH a child of his own and see the pride and joy in his eyes. However life goes on and we need to buy a house and really need our money for the deposit etc. wish it was'nt so expensive

To all BFN's   
and all BFP's   

Good luck to all ttc


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Loll you poor love it is real dilemma... for a long time after having tilly I resisted another ivf. I couldn't face the failure or even worse what mh is going through now which is what happened on my first ivf. I even looked into adoption but was rejected on the basis that tilly was too young! 

I felt terrible at the thought of tilly being an only child (i'm the eldest of 4) so in the end Dh talked me in to doing it again, we decided to go down the sperm share route to get a free cycle. Whilst waiting to start my drugs a miracle happened.

But the bottom line is you've both got to be comfortable that whatever decision you make is the right one because you've both got to live with it and move on with your lives. You don't need to make a decision today, take your time and talk it through. 

Take care xxx


----------



## loopylisa73 (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi Ladies

I just wanted to let you all know that while waiting on my appointment at Care this week i found i have a natural
  so shocked and so amazed...! thankyou for all your support 

Loopylisa 

xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

fantastic news Lisa, you must be over the moon. Keep us posted


Xxxx


----------



## MD (Feb 28, 2009)

Just popping on to say MH am sorry. Take some time out and take care of yourself xxxxxx

Loll I really feel for you, I think Sams advice is spot on 

MD xx


----------



## MD (Feb 28, 2009)

Lisa just seen your post that's great news congrats


----------



## Donnie Darko (Dec 4, 2009)

hi everyone
MH I am so very sorry. My icons won't work but sending you lots of hugs
loll-hugs to you too
Hi to MD
afm-had egg collection this morning and managed to get 8 eggs which I was happy with as didnt expect that many. now on to the next part of the roller coaster waiting for them to ring me tomorow re fertilisation.
x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Yeah DD, great news!! 8 eggs is fab.

Sending lots of       for the phone call tomorrow morning. Hopefully they will call you nice and early with the news of 8 little embies   

MH, how are you feeling today? I remember crying for days, DH and I were so devastated, hopefully M is keeping you smiling xxx


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Sam and MD - thank you so much. Its hard but life does go on and so many people have gone through loads more than i, my heart certainly goes out to those.

MD - i have read your sig and to lose a child already here is a mothers worse nightmare. Another child will not take place of the lose of your beautful little girl but i wish for you more than anything the chance for you to be a mother again and hold your own sweet child  x x

its great seing so many BFP's coming up. Really happy for you all x x

Good luck and best wishes to all ttc    to you all x


----------



## MD (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi Loll, thank you for your kind words it means alot    


Donnie - Well done 8 eggs is great!!! Lots of     for tomorrow, keep us updated.


Sam - Hope you are feeling OK. Is Tilly excited to be getting a new sister soon?


Dawn - YEY one more day to go...Hope your last day is a good one.


MH    


Hi to everyone else.


MD xx


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Hey ladies


Thanks to all of you for your kind words of support, it means a lot. We were soooo lucky when we had our little miracle girl first time round and thought we'd cheated the heartache of a BFN again this time. But I know some people have gone through so much worse. I thought I would cope OK with a BFN given we have our gorgeous girl.  Indeed when I first looked at our test, I thought the treatment hadn't worked and I felt OK with it. But not now. It just seems so cruel to have a BFP and then have it all taken away.   


My mind is all over the place at the moment and sometimes I feel like I am losing it. DH and M are keeping me going - obviously I can't be upset in front of M and she is such a delight....but sometimes I just need to creep away and cry and cry.    Have got a day to myself today with M in nursery so am just letting it all out as I feel like I need to do that. Still got physical symptoms too at mo so just feelin lousy and just want it all to settle down and stop reminding me of our loss.   


Anyway, enough from me. I know that too many of you have been through similar and much worse and come out the other side and we will too. Your support is very important girls so thank you. 


MD - how is tx going for you now? Hope D/reg all complete now.


Sam - as ever, you have wise words for everyone. Hope you are not too tired hun. Not long to go at work now.


Loll -     hope you manage to reach a decision that you are both comfortable with


DD - excellent news re your eggs. Hope you get some good news today   


Lisa -     Congratulations


Dawn, Swinny, Yvonne and Em - thanks for support. Hope you all well


Iccle -     


Bye for now


Mother Hen
xx


----------



## Donnie Darko (Dec 4, 2009)

MH-youre right, it is so very cruel. I don't have the words but virtual hugs to you   
thanks to everyone for your lovely good luck wishes-don't think its particularly good news, 2 have fertilised as only 4 of the eggs were good enough. starting to panic that they won't survive till transfer now, but will just have to wait until tomorow
xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

DD       . I know it's hard but it does honestly only take one, there is a girl on FF who has a son or daughter about the same age as Tilly and she only had one embie and one egg, so whilst it's not the best news hopefully those little embies will be waiting for you tomorrow and stay with you for the next 8 1/2 months     

MH, I always thought that I would have preferred a BFN rather than go through the trauma of a BFP only to lose it, however I do think that pregnancy albeit very short, prepared my body for Tilly. Just take it as easy as you can, thinking of you    

MD has AF arrived for you yet?

lancs Lass have you had youre appointmnet date through yet?

Hope everyone else is OK

xx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi All

Not read back for a few days, so apologies in advance if i've missed something 

Hope everyone is having a nice time in the sunshine, 
i was until the chav neighbour at the back of us came out with the speaker blaring on the wall all drinking and smoking, but i won't get on my soap box on how much i dispise them and everything they scrounge from the system   

bit of a me post coming up
had a S**T day yesterday, got a phone call about 11.30am, it was our vets, one of our beloved cats Kinnie had been brought in by a lady who found him laid under a parked car near our house, he was in a really bad way, he had been knocked over and it wasn't looking good, i work about 2 mins from our vets so i was there like a flash, the vet took me in his room and tried to explain what was happening but all i wanted to do was see Kinnie, to cut a long sad story short he was that bady injured internally ( not a mark on him that you could see) and his spinal column had been damaged that he was paralysed from the chest down so under the vets recommendation we had to make the heartbreaking decision to let him be put to sleep.   
he stopped crying when i was there to hold him and i know i did the right thing in not letting him suffer anymore but we are both heartbroken, he was my baby and looked after me through everything we have been through. 
i keep trying to stay calm and not cry too much because i need to stay calm for the baby but it's so difficult.
I could do serious damage to whoever hit him and didn't bother to stop, we were just lucky that a nice kind lady saw him and took him to the vets (spookily the same vet we use) and that Kinnie is microchipped so at least we could be with him.

back soon
love Em X


----------



## Donnie Darko (Dec 4, 2009)

angels-I'm so sorry, your poor little cat   
samper-thanks for the support and encouragement, I really appreciate it
MH   
MD-hope af starts soon and that you can get started
hi to everyone else
me-well, had some good news, the 2 embies survived and were grade 1 and 2 and were put back yesterday morning. it was very strange afterwards, I felt pregnant and so happy-I even got flowers from my mother in law! today is obviously a different story, and I'm sure this will be the pattern for the next 2 weeks   
xx


----------



## dawnf (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Ladies

DD - Congrats on being PUPO, try and take it easy.

Em - I am so sorry, I know how you feel, we have a dog, a King Charles and he is my baby.

MH - I am so so sorry hun on your devastating news - I am sending you lots of    xxx

MD - Any news....has AF showed up yet?  

Sam - How you doing?

Lisa - What wonderful news....  

Sarah, Yvonne, BE sending you lots of love,

Dawn x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Em, you poor love! Our pets are like our babies too. It's so sad to lose them :-( I can't bear to think about losing Fred, our dog.

Donnie, huge congrats on being pupo, lot of positive thoughts. I found it really helped to visualize the bump i was going to have. 

MH, thinking of you...

MD,started on the stimms yet?

Dawn, you must be on the countdown now;-) I wish I was finishing sooner I am exhausted, tilly is so tiring. Adorable but tiring. I wish my mum was coming over sooner to help out 

Hope everyone else is ok

Xxx


----------



## loopylisa73 (Feb 10, 2010)

MH.... Im so sorry                                  life can be sh*t! Why? Please take care of yourself 

xxxx


----------



## MD (Feb 28, 2009)

Hiya,

AF started last week got scan tomorrow so hopefully should be able to start stimming.

Em - So sorry about Kinnie     , i too have a pet little dog and i would be devastated if we lost him.

MH -    
Donnie - congrats on being PUPO!!!!    

Hi to everyone else

MD xxx


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

MD
How exciting. Wishing you all the luck with your next treatment hun x


----------



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

New home ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=239233.new#new


----------

